# Keyless Start in Effect!



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

Talked with my service manager while my Touareg has been in the shop for service/repairs. Turns out that its actually a transmitter that sends a signal for the ignition to fire up and off. I didn't know that so I thought I'd pass the info along for any of you that didn't know also.
I'm going to work on getting it retrofitted in the next couple of days/check to see what I need to get to get it done.
Hopefully it'll work out and I'll post a step by step and some clips!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comments are welcome, if you know something that might help this venture out.



_Modified by Juaser at 1:34 PM 6-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

Could be that it is a transmitter but the button must have some type of electrical connection and I have yet to see in the Bentley Manual wiring diagrams where/what it is wired to. 

PS: if you don't have the keyless entry option (I see you do Juaser), you can completely forget trying to add the starter button. Way too many items missing if you don't have keyless option.



_Modified by spockcat at 4:39 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I nominate you as my wingman Spock, I'll keep you up to date with what I find out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the button your talking about just the actual button? or does it have something attached to it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

Part number is the start button on the console. The parts list doesn't show the wiring for this.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

yah!!!!
finally.


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

DO IT!!! Many here will be following in your footsteps. Good luck.
While you're at it, consider doing the Cayenne running boards!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Jack F)*

There's one encouraging thing in the bentley for the button installation that says "It is not necessary to adapt or to code access and start authorization button after removal and installation.". Provided the functionality is built into the version of controller J518 that we get here in the US, it really looks like it's just a matter of connecting the 5 wires from the button to connector T81.

Meat


_Modified by meatster at 1:42 PM 6-4-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Is that on 94-130 and 94-131?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Is that on 94-130 and 94-131? 

94-128

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Hmmm. I am going to have to pay Bentley another $20 and grab a new copy of the manual. My page 94-128 shows how to remove the key start switch, not the keyless button.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Hmmm. I am going to have to pay Bentley another $20 and grab a new copy of the manual. My page 94-128 shows how to remove the key start switch, not the keyless button.

My bad, it is 130-131. It's hard to jump back and forth between this stuff and actual work.... And it's on the bottom of 94-131 where it says "It is not necessary to adapt or to code access and start authorization button after removal and installation.".

Meat


_Modified by meatster at 3:38 PM 6-4-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Does this manual just give you the diagrams to how everything is wired? or are part numbers listed also? I've been looking at ETOS an haven't been very succesful in locating most parts.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Does this manual just give you the diagrams to how everything is wired? or are part numbers listed also? I've been looking at ETOS an haven't been very succesful in locating most parts.


ETOS isn't much help here except for the button part number which Spock has already pointed out. What's more important is the wiring diagram showing the 5 wires from the Access/Start Control Module -J518 to the button. As mention in a previous post (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1152407&page=2) there are 5 wires that need to go from J518 to E408(button): pin 56 blue/white, pin 50 blue/green, pin 39 blue, pin 36 blue/yellow, and pin 31 blue/red. You'll also need a ground. The connector that plugs into J518 is an 81-pin connector that is labeled T81 in the wiring diagrams. According to a tech I spoke to today, those pins are not included in the connector we get in the US. The 5 pins need to be added and wires need to be run from the new pins to the center console and connected to the button.
According to the Bentley manual, no additional coding needs to be done when adding or removing the button. That leaves 2 questions that need to be answered:
1. Is the J518 controller we got here the same that countries other than the USA and Canada received?
2. What is the part number for the new trim piece that is needed? Apparently the button can be ordered but the trim can not.
I have yet to find answers to these questions. Any help would be appreciated.

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Meat,
ETOS doesn't show different wiring harnesses for US and non-US cars. I suspect that the plug is under the center console for the push button. I wish I had thought about looking this past weekend while I had the center console on my car apart.
There are a number of different keyless modules (J518) though (main group 909-00, part #2). They are ordered with the vehicle chassis number, which could be a determining factor for whether the button will work or not.
The wood trim is going to be on main group 863-50, part #22. Unfortunately, there are 32 different part #22 and each one of those has several variations depending on what kind of wood you have. You will need to figure out the model coding on the right hand side of the chart. Probably the best way would be to get in touch with a good dealer in Germany who can figure out exactly what part you will need based on the fact that you want a pice of wood trim with JUST one more hole for the start button.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

It'll probably have the key switch for the airbag in the trim, eh?

OTTURAG. You ordered the button and trim corret? remember what the part number was?




_Modified by Juaser at 12:39 AM 6-5-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
There are a number of different keyless modules (J518) though (main group 909-00, part #2). They are ordered with the vehicle chassis number, which could be a determining factor for whether the button will work or not.

Yea, I hope VW didn't criple this functionality in the J518 we get here. It would be pretty fugged up if they did that to us "cheap" yanks... By late next week we should know. Since, I don't have the trim, my plan is to at least get the button "rigged" up to T81 and try it out. If the J518 we get here IS crippled though.....


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
The wood trim is going to be on main group 863-50, part #22. Unfortunately, there are 32 different part #22 and each one of those has several variations depending on what kind of wood you have. You will need to figure out the model coding on the right hand side of the chart. Probably the best way would be to get in touch with a good dealer in Germany who can figure out exactly what part you will need based on the fact that you want a pice of wood trim with JUST one more hole for the start button. 

Yea, 32 different part #22's and none with a description good enough to go with in terms of an extra hole... I'm going to England and then to Cyprus on June 26, Unfortunately both countries are right-hand drive














and I don't have the time to take a detour to a left-hand drive country like France or Greece. I'll only worry about the trim if the test works out this coming week on the J518.
Worse case scenario, if the test goes well, I'll just bore a hole in my existing trim








Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_It'll probably have the key switch for the airbag in the trim, eh?

If the only trim piece that has the hole for the keyless start ALSO has the hole for the airbag switch, I'm drilling mine and forget about new trim...

_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_
BRAVOCHARLIE. You ordered the button and trim corret? remember what the part number was?

It was orttauq, not BC and I've already IMed orttauq but haven't received a reply.

Meat


_Modified by meatster at 12:29 AM 6-5-2004_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

OK let me get everything straight for everyone. 
There are 8 wires that run from the button; 5 controller wires and 3 ground wires. All 3 ground wires need to run from the button even if they are all grounded in the same point in the main harness.
There is a 10 pin connector on the button and all but two are used.
There is NOT any connector under the center console for the button.
The 81 pin connector on J518 does NOT have the wires running from it for the 5 wires but DOES have very nice self-piercing pins in all 81 sockets...no need to get and add pins.
The wires MUST be 32 gauge; any bigger and they won't fit.
I got 6 spools based on the colors in the Bently diagrams.
Red, Blue, White, Green, Yellow, and Brown
Interestingly the 10 pin connector at the button has the same size and spacing of an IDE HDD cable. I cut one down to 5x2, mapped out the pins, soldered on the 8 wires, wrapped it all in mesh wire-loom, and ran the set to the J518.
Yes I have pics but I have to clean them up and get them posted.
This is a very involved project and not for the faint of heart...cutting, drilling, soldering, etc on a NICE new truck?!?








But Damn is it nice!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_OK let me get everything straight for everyone. 
There are 8 wires that run from the button; 5 controller wires and 3 ground wires. All 3 ground wires need to run from the button even if they are all grounded in the same point in the main harness.
There is a 10 pin connector on the button and all but two are used.
There is NOT any connector under the center console for the button.
The 81 pin connector on J518 does NOT have the wires running from it for the 5 wires but DOES have very nice self-piercing pins in all 81 sockets...no need to get and add pins.
The wires MUST be 32 gauge; any bigger and they won't fit.
I got 6 spools based on the colors in the Bently diagrams.
Red, Blue, White, Green, Yellow, and Brown
Interestingly the 10 pin connector at the button has the same size and spacing of an IDE HDD cable. I cut one down to 5x2, mapped out the pins, soldered on the 8 wires, wrapped it all in mesh wire-loom, and ran the set to the J518.
Yes I have pics but I have to clean them up and get them posted.
This is a very involved project and not for the faint of heart...cutting, drilling, soldering, etc on a NICE new truck?!?








But Damn is it nice!!


So you got this to work and you didn't tell us? How about the trim piece? Did you drill yours or order a new one (part number??) ?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

i want!!!!!
it's sssooo convinient on my mom's A8L.
i'm in love with the whole keyless functions.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Yeah it's way cool !! Trust me, I've been using it for the past 9.5 months


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Yes I have pics but I have to clean them up and get them posted.
This is a very involved project and not for the faint of heart...cutting, drilling, soldering, etc on a NICE new truck?!?








But Damn is it nice!!

So you got the button working? Cool. Now Spock needs to come up with a router template for us so we can send him our trim pieces from boring








Meat


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (cyberdog)*

you have to let me press the buttons when i get to HK
and we have to take pictures of me pressing the button. i bet that'll make everyone here real jealous.
muahahahahahaha


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (cyberdog)*

Hey cyberdog, what does the key-hole opposite the keyless start button do? Is it related to the passenger airbag or is it a safety switch for the keyless start?
Meat


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I got it working today so I told as soon as I could







(To be admonished by Spock...Ouch!)
I machined out my trim piece rather than order one until I was sure it would all work. The button is not too bad but the trim is almost $200 plus the whole matching colors issue. The trim is an aluminum base with REAL wood veneer under very thick clear-coat. I used a 10K RPM bit and just VERY slowly cleared out the hole. It is nice that there is a depression on the trim marking the exact point to remove the material.
I was told that the key-hole opposite the button was a mechanical unlock of the shifter in case the truck had no power and needed to be towed. This did not make sense to have that function on key-less start but not regular start...either way if the battery goes dead how does one shift to neutral? I am going to pull the small trim from the dash by the "old out-dated" key start and send it to Germany to get the wood matched (try use different trim/color names for every country).








E_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_I got it working today so I told as soon as I could







(To be admonished by Spock...Ouch!)


OK, you're excused. Now when do we get all the photos??


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

Excellent job Eric. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

sneak preview
http://www.orttauq.com/keyless.htm


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My question is, if you make the hole on the trim piece an 1/8 " smaller, would the push button rest on top of the trim piece and hide the chipped edges of the hole?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Makbros)*

And another question: I read that, in the European Tregs with "true" keyless start, one push of the button unlocks the steering wheel, and the second fires the engine. How does it work in a case like yours?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (12johnny)*

The button is held in by three screws from the bottom and sits flush the the trim. Around the outside of the button is a piece of opaque plastic that lights up red when you close the drivers door and goes out when started. 
If you do not have your foot on the brake the MFI reads "Please apply foot brake" in green and the truck does not start but turns on...this realeases the wheel and shifter. What is weired is that the button has two detents but the first one does not do anything. I found that there is no contact made on the first detent. Not sure why it is there.
Also as you turn off the car it pings with a message reminding you to lock the doors...this action then locks the wheel and shifter.
If you try to start it without the key is says "Key not Found" on the MFI. It does not have any warning or alarm if you walk away while it is running as would be expected. Someone posted a diagram with a "speaker" on it...may that is missing but I would still think that the MFI would have text warning.


_Modified by orttauq at 6:28 AM 6-6-2004_


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

AMAZING!!!!!!!








It's unbelievable what some dollars, lots of expertise and tons of courage can DO!!!! I don't intend to install this system, as mine is a V6 -without keyless entry-, but I recognise that you're a pioneer...
Thanks a lot for your bravery!!!
Johnny


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

is there a part # for the center console that has the hole ready for the start button? shouldn't the european touaregs have the part?
wouldn't it be easier if you can just buy the center console instead of drilling the hole?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

The problem is that the european Touaregs have two holes: the left for the keyless start and the right to house the lock to deactivate the passenger airbag ... perhaps there is some market in which the Touaregs have only the left hole. If so, the only need would be to know the code for matching the wood.
Johnny


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (12johnny)*

If you accquired the trim peice with the extra keyhole, you could put another 12v outlet there to fill the hole, and be useful. There may already be connector for it (my V6 has two 12v outlets on this console, and the connector was there for the ashtray outlet, when I installed the ashtray). If it's not, you could tap into the existing outlet.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (12johnny)*

What's wrong with having a key to disable the airbag? Can't you just install that too?
Stu


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (12johnny)*

i don't remember what the right side looks like.
does anyone have a picture of the european center console.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_What's wrong with having a key to disable the airbag? Can't you just install that too?
Stu

You could buy the key switch and install it without wiring it. But we are trying to figure out if there is a piece of wood trim with just the three holes (start/stop button, mirror adjustment, 12V lighter plug) rather than two holes or four holes.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Right! 3 holes are better than 4


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

The 3 trim piece candidates that I see for LHD, automatic tregs from 4/03- are 7L6 863 916 DC, 7L6 863 916 DC and 7L6 863 916 DQ. Each is available in 3 different sub-codes for myrtle, burr walnut and vavona. Personally, I'll be drilling so if anyone wants to look into a 3 hole trim piece, these should help out.
I couldn't find an IDE connector laying around with pins like the one on orttauq's website but I think an IC socket might work as well. I have a 14-pin IC socket whose pins match up exactly with an IDE connector. It might be easier to split in half and then cut down to get the 2 5-pin pieces than an IDE connector. I'll find out on Tuesday when I get the button.
orttauq, where did you get your spools of 32-gauge wire from? I searched around and didn't find much.

Meat


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I got all my supplies from a small used/surplus electronics store in Bellevue, WA. As you can see in my pics I used a single row connector cut to two 5 pins. I later found this:
















Also my bad on the wire size; it is Stranded 26AWG from http://www.nteinc.com. The Benltey diagram shows 35 and when I asked for it they gave me the smallest they had...thought it was 32.








E_



_Modified by orttauq at 11:05 PM 6-6-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

Excellent pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Now, it's time to figure out the rear fog lights.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (aircooled)*

After this that will be cake!


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_I got all my supplies from a small used/surplus electronics store in Bellevue, WA. As you can see in my pics I used a single row connector cut to two 5 pins. I later found this:

Was that other connector also at the Bellevue store? What store was it?


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Hey cyberdog, what does the key-hole opposite the keyless start button do? Is it related to the passenger airbag or is it a safety switch for the keyless start?
Meat

Yes, it's for turning off the front passenger side air bag !


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (cyberdog)*

Yes I get everything at Vetco on Northup Way.
http://www.vetcoelectronics.com/


_Modified by orttauq at 4:43 AM 6-7-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

Have a question for Spock or anybody else that can help.
Looking at ETOS for the trim that is for the keyless start.
Found the part number (I think)
I have Myrtle wood; does "lhd" mean left hand drive?
Also, I found 7L6 863 916 DB, with a Myrtle extension of 1SG; does this look like the right one?
Do I add 1SG on to the end to make it 7L6 863 916 DB 1SG?
Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS:
I combined the myrtle extension with the part number that was listed in this post.
7L6 863 916 DC 1SG is that the correct part number for right handers with myrtle trim?





_Modified by Juaser at 1:40 AM 6-7-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

yup. LHD = left hand drive


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Have a question for Spock or anybody else that can help.
Looking at ETOS for the trim that is for the keyless start.
Found the part number (I think)
I have Myrtle wood; does "lhd" mean left hand drive?
Also, I found 7L6 863 916 DB, with a Myrtle extension of 1SG; does this look like the right one?
Do I add 1SG on to the end to make it 7L6 863 916 DB 1SG?
Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS:
I combined the myrtle extension with the part number that was listed in this post.
7L6 863 916 DC 1SG is that the correct part number for right handers with myrtle trim?


Yes to your questions but note that there are model codes on the far right hand side column. You need to look at the MSP chart (click on the MSP box on the top icon row) and figure out which of these is WITHOUT the airbag switch and not a US model (because we don't get the start/stop button).


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (4x4s)*

What about this?
Rather than messing around with the wood trim, etc.. 
could the wire be routed up to the dash, and easily mounted to take the place of the eye-sore "Front Passenger Airbag Off" light area?
FKI


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (FKI)*

I was considering other locations but first I have to see how big the button and the body behind the button is.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Put it under the dash. It will make it look like you are hot wiring the car.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (aircooled)*

Hell if you are going to do that just get on of the big red START buttons from W. W. Graingers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

You are right. I like this one:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

I think I already own about 100 of the plugs that will fit the start button and the contacts to fit in the plug. I need to test it on the button I've got on order and check the other end to see if the contacts I have will fit the T81 plug. I am starting to smell a cable offering here.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

woohoo! mark me down for 1!
aasun


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I asked my dealer if they would do this. The VW district rep happened to be there today. He talked it over with the district rep and the conclusion is this is a mod that VW wouldn't want their dealers doing for liability reasons. 
Of course he did volunteer the dealership's services in anything short of the actual install and let me know that someone might be willing to do this off the dealership's premises.
I am not sure I am into laying upside down in the car for half an hour working in a very tight space with tiny wires.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

aside from the actual labor, i think the best thing a dealer could offer would be some definitive specs on the equipment/parts that would be required for an ideal install (trim pieces, etc.).
i'm waiting for someone on the board to put together this parts list including from where to order, etc. i will DEFINITELY be doing this mod... however, i'll wait until a few more people do it to get a good solid instruction sheet and parts list.








thanks to the adventurous early adopters!
aasun


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (cyberdog)*

Eric says: "What is weired is that the button has two detents but the first one does not do anything. I found that there is no contact made on the first detent. Not sure why it is there."
Cyberdog, could you please shed some light on the 2 detents that Eric is talking about since you have 'Keyless Start'
Thanx


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_... check the other end to see if the contacts I have will fit the T81 plug.

The T81 plug already has the pins/contacts...no need to find them. It looks like the connector you have is the same size as the one I made for the button. That will save you allot of time if you make up the cables.
As I have said getting the parts together is not an issue...it is getting the Access/Start Control Module out from under the dash, getting the T81 connector un-plugged and apart, finding the 6 wire locations, and "punching" them down that was a real pain. 
If Spock's 10 pin connectors work then all that is needed is about 3 feet of 8 color-coded wires, a loom of some type, some heat-shrink tubing, the button and trim. The labor of getting the console apart, and getting to the T81 connector is what I think will keep most from doing this. I will gladly help anyone in the Seattle area...


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Spock: Can you get me a pic of your connector with a metric ruler in it?
E_


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (FKI)*

"What about this?
Rather than messing around with the wood trim, etc.. 
could the wire be routed up to the dash, and easily mounted to take the place of the eye-sore "Front Passenger Airbag Off" light area?"
I like your idea.....
If there is enough room behind the blank inserts in the dash that would save all of the time involved in taking apart the console.... cutting the hole.... ordering a new console after you mess up cutting the hole








Do you have any pictures under the dash as to where the module actually is.... how about in relation to the one I pulled to do the antenna/keyfob fix?


_Modified by styx at 2:34 AM 6-8-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_"What about this?
Rather than messing around with the wood trim, etc.. 
could the wire be routed up to the dash, and easily mounted to take the place of the eye-sore "Front Passenger Airbag Off" light area?"
I like your idea.....
If there is enough room behind the blank inserts in the dash that would save all of the time involved in taking apart the console.... cutting the hole.... ordering a new console after you mess up cutting the hole








Do you have any pictures under the dash as to where the module actually is.... how about in relation to the one I pulled to do the antenna/keyfob fix?

I doubt it will fit there. I haven't seen the switch in person yet but based on the photo that was posted, I think it is too big to go behind a blank dash insert.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Spock: Can you get me a pic of your connector with a metric ruler in it?
E_

Pin spacing is 0.1", so the plug is about .6" x .2". Depth is probably about .8"


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I have 2.5mm spacing so it is 10x2.5mm for the pins and 12x5 for the plastic. The sockets are 5mm deep.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

Sounds like this is the same connector. Since this is used in another location on the Touareg, I would bet it will work and be just right.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
...about 3 feet of 8 color-coded wires...


Ethernet and phone wire is usually 24 gauge, but sometimes 26 gauge. There are 8 wires in ethernet cable and in some phone cables.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_
Ethernet and phone wire is usually 24 gauge, but sometimes 26 gauge. There are 8 wires in ethernet cable and in some phone cables.

I thought about that but elected to match the original diagram colors.
E_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (aircooled)*

Yeah, rear fog lights would be awesome! And you wouldn't have to mess with drilling any trim bits either.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
I will gladly help anyone in the Seattle area...










Now thats what I like to hear!







Very cool of you!
Granted, my t-reg is still a couple months out, but I will definitely be wanting to do this mod on mine. I have a friend who is a very good woodworker and I e-mailed him today about how to drill the console hole without chipping the clearcoat. He thinks is might be pretty easy to do if it is possible to take the console piece out (I hadn't been clear to him that was already assumed).I'll get more details tomorrow. 
Oh, and once I learn how to do it I'd be glad to help people as well. I already help any of my friends when they get new V1s to install. Heh, actually helped a friend install a trailer hitch on his Grand Cherokee last weekend. I like projects.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (sendero)*

I have been told by our German friends that the correct part number for the wood trim with three holes is: 
7L6 863 916 DB
Add the following letter code at the end of the part number depending on which wood you need:
2WE - walnut
1SG - myrtle
93G - vavona
Cost is about Euro 100 from the VW dealer in Germany. Plus transportation to the USA.
Who is interested?




_Modified by spockcat at 3:20 PM 7-9-2004_


----------



## TregDent (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have been told by our German friends that the correct part number for the wood trim with three holes is: 
7L6 863 916 DQ
Add the following letter code at the end of the part number depending on which wood you need:
2WE - walnut
1SG - myrtle
93G - vavona
Cost is about Euro 100 from the VW dealer in Germany. Plus transportation to the USA.
Who is interested?

Sign me up for the group buy








Spockcat, how about packaging the trim piece with the start button cable and make it a set


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

count me in.
JD


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Count me in!
Maybe we could combine it with the button?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Count me in!
Maybe we could combine it with the button?

And the wiring with the plug for the button which I am pretty sure I have. I am waiting to get my button to see for sure.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

me too!
count me in.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have been told by our German friends that the correct part number for the wood trim with three holes is: 
7L6 863 916 DQ
Add the following letter code at the end of the part number depending on which wood you need:
2WE - walnut
1SG - myrtle
93G - vavona
Cost is about Euro 100 from the VW dealer in Germany. Plus transportation to the USA.
Who is interested?

Me.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
And the wiring with the plug for the button which I am pretty sure I have. I am waiting to get my button to see for sure.

Spock, if you're gonna put something together including parts from Germany, try to find the OEM connector for the bottom of the button. While the connectors you have look like they will fit, they don't have the clip on the side that snaps into the button and prevents the connector from coming out. You connector and the one that Eric found afterward look like they can fit into the button from either side. With the OEM connector, there is no way people can confuse which pin is pin#1 
Meat


_Modified by meatster at 11:14 AM 6-9-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I'm all about some keyless start action! Count me in!!! I have Myrtle trim.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i'm in!


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

I'm in... and I don't officially even have the T-Reg yet (that is, if the group buy gets a great discount...).


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Count me in too. Preferably with the button, connector and wires.


_Modified by td_treg at 3:47 PM 6-9-2004_


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I'm in. Mine won't have the premium plus pkg, so I guess that means I'll need a Walnut trim piece


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (sendero)*

In on what? nobody has put together anything yet.


----------



## TregDent (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Just a reminder but, everyone who wants to use the keyless start realizes they need to all ready have the convenience pkg. in their T-reg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (TregDent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregDent* »_Just a reminder but, everyone who wants to use the keyless start realizes they need to all ready have the convenience pkg. in their T-reg









VERY TRUE. Thanks for reminding them.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (TregDent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregDent* »_Just a reminder but, everyone who wants to use the keyless start realizes they need to all ready have the convenience pkg. in their T-reg









I wanted PPS... My wallet got the better of me though, and I ended up wanting the pre-increase pricing even more. No pre-increase PPS to be found locally when I traded-in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (rinaic)*

Too bad. 
No Convience package or PPS package = No keyless start button.
I hadn't even realized until I just looked it up, VW doesn't offer the keyless system on the V6 in the USA either.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I'm in.. Vavona!








FKI


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I'm sure it would be expensive to retrofit, but what be required to a the Connivence package to a V6? Can you work the systems without using the buttons on the outer door handle?
Just curious, I'm sure that it would be money better spent towards a V10 . . .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_I'm sure it would be expensive to retrofit, but what be required to a the Connivence package to a V6? Can you work the systems without using the buttons on the outer door handle?
Just curious, I'm sure that it would be money better spent towards a V10 . . .

It all depends on how much of the wiring is in place. I was surprised that the wiring wasn't in place for the start/stop button. This indicates to me that VW makes the wiring specifically for the car's features. So there may not be any wiring for the keyless module and that woud make it nearly impossible to add in later. Perhaps you want to buy my Blue Silver V8 so you can get the start/stop button (and I can get a V10).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Nope, just gonna buy that V10 out from under you








I'll have to ask an experienced VW mechanic or shop foreman about the wiring, when I find one.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_In on what? nobody has put together anything yet.


The responses are to this post:

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Cost is about Euro 100 from the VW dealer in Germany. Plus transportation to the USA.
Who is interested?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (sendero)*

VW owes me money, I'm gonna get them to buy this.
I was talking about a specific group buy in progress anyway, not a general question, but you know how I do.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I would like to be included in this also. I have 93G - vavona. I am interested in the switch, wood trim and anything else required such as connectors.
I am also interested in the paddle shifters if your source can get those parts I would be willing to do some experimentation and post my results.
Thanks V10tdiguy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

Have Button, Ready for the Project!!!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

Well they just finished installing the keyless start button for me. It took about 2 hours to get the 6 wires connected. They also did an oil change and TPMS antenna relocation so I was at the dealer a little longer than that. Everything went smooth. I already had the hole bored out and the cable with the connector and all wires labeled for them. 
I'm not sure if this was mentioned before or not but the first "click" position of the button is used to lock the steering wheel. The starting/stopping are done by pressing the button a full 2 "clicks" in. 
Cost was $207 labor plus about $20 for running the ground from behind the instrument panel, as per the Bentley wiring diagram, and also adding pins for the wires on the T-81 connector. Not cheap but then again it's not outrageous and I would rather have them do it then anyone else. 
If anyone else wants to have it installed in the tri-state area and can't get their dealer to install it, call Reydel VW in Edison NJ. Ask for Mike to be assigned to the job. He's knows his Touaregs. 

Meat


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

Hopefully not too stupid of a question... The trim from Germany comes with a hole for the push start and another for disabling the passenger airbag. Any idea if there's a way to rig the key? (Sorry if this has been asked/answered before!)


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Hi Meat....
That's great news. How about some pics of the final install & was chipping around the switch an issue?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_Hopefully not too stupid of a question... The trim from Germany comes with a hole for the push start and another for disabling the passenger airbag. Any idea if there's a way to rig the key? (Sorry if this has been asked/answered before!)

According to Spock, the trim piece from Germany doesn't have the extra hole so you don't have rig the key lock. Also, I haven't found anything in the Bently regarding the wiring of the airbag key lock. The key lock is listed in the ETOS though.
Meat


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have been told by our German friends that the correct part number for the wood trim with three holes is: 
7L6 863 916 DQ
Add the following letter code at the end of the part number depending on which wood you need:
2WE - walnut
1SG - myrtle
93G - vavona
Cost is about Euro 100 from the VW dealer in Germany. Plus transportation to the USA.
Who is interested?

I'm interested! Which side is the hole in the trim for the start button on? Driver's side for US?
Stu


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolf* »_Hi Meat....
That's great news. How about some pics of the final install & was chipping around the switch an issue?

I have one chip and is was because of a careless mistake. You can read about how to and how not to cut the hole out here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2.
As far as pictures go, I tried taking many closeups but my digital camera sux. I can take some regular shots but they wont look much different than Eric's. I'll try again a bit later but don't expect much.
Meat


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

Been part shopping today. I'm having the worst time locating that piece of trim with hole in it. The part number that was listed up here and the one I have couldn't be found. I located the Start/Stop switch (Thanks to Bravocharlie for the pictures), is anybody also actively locating the trim part or andbody have the correct part yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

I have a couple of sources working on it. The least expensive option will be the one I go with. One source will offer them to everyone. The other source would be me purchasing them and reselling them. But before I commit to purchase any more than one piece, I want to be 100% sure I am getting the right part.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You are the man. Thanks a bunch, I'll wait for your reply then.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Spockcat - If you do end up putting together a kit to resell, do you have an idea what the final cost would be?
If it's not too outrageous, I'm in too!!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (CaptainT-reg)*

Not any higher that 300 I would assume.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Not any higher that 300 I would assume.


Assuming the package will contain the trim (available in the 3 different colors), the button, 3 screws and cable (done by hand) and if Spock's gonna go through the trouble of importing the trim pieces in all the colors, I think $250 would be fair. Provided the trim piece can be imported for less than $150. IMHO of course.

Meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Assuming the package will contain the trim (available in the 3 different colors), the button, 3 screws and cable (done by hand) and if Spock's gonna go through the trouble of importing the trim pieces in all the colors, I think $250 would be fair. Provided the trim piece can be imported for less than $150. IMHO of course.

Meat

I think we should start a poll and determine the price that spockcat charges for all his efforts.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Spock, count me in when you get this settled. Walnut trim for me. 
Stupid question: Meat, does your keyless button start the vehicle, or is it just installed?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_Spock, count me in when you get this settled. Walnut trim for me. 
Stupid question: Meat, does your keyless button start the vehicle, or is it just installed?

Yes it starts the vehicle. A quick touch to the first click position turns on the electrics, cluster, etc. A full push starts the car and a full push stops it. Finally another short push locks the steering wheel. You need to push on the brake pedal for it to start as well. If you forget any of these steps, you get instructions in the MFI.

Meat


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Yes it starts the vehicle. A quick touch to the first click position turns on the electrics, cluster, etc. A full push starts the car and a full push stops it. Finally another short push locks the steering wheel. You need to push on the brake pedal for it to start as well. If you forget any of these steps, you get instructions in the MFI.

Meat

I so have to do this mod to mine. Any idea where I could get the necessary parts from or would you recommend waiting for Spock to put his kit together?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Yes it starts the vehicle....
Meat

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Eric:
I remember months ago when you told me you would figure out this keyless start, and light up the forum!
You certainly did that. Good Job!!!!








Although Bravo is running neck and neck with Spocks big secret. We will see how it turns out.


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 4:01 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

As Stymie said to the counterman, I don't spects to eat, I just wants to.
Well, I don't spects to get keyless start, but I sure 'nuf do want it.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Andy, When are we doing yours?


_Modified by orttauq at 5:21 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Andy, When are we doing your?
















Any time you are ready. Just let me know.
I know a few good woodworkers, and I am talking with them to see how to mitigate the clear coat chipping issue.


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 6:16 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

I do not really have chipping. The pictures are on MACRO (magnifying glass setting), taken very close...about 1cm away. What bothers me more than anything is the unfinished look it has. Doesn't the OEM trim have a chrome ring around it?
E_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

So the trim will hide the micro chipping with a chrome ring....nice.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Yes it starts the vehicle. A quick touch to the first click position turns on the electrics, cluster, etc. A full push starts the car and a full push stops it. Finally another short push locks the steering wheel. You need to push on the brake pedal for it to start as well. If you forget any of these steps, you get instructions in the MFI.

Meat

Thanks for this info Meat. After reading this I rechecked my T81 connector and found that during re-assembly my Green (Pin 50) had come unseated. From the button 10 pin connector to the 81 pin connector I found no signal for that one wire. I cut and re-crimped it and got the first detent functions you mention.
THANKS!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_So the trim will hide the micro chipping with a chrome ring....nice.

If this is true. Spock is looking into it. My borther owes me the trim so I will be going that way.
Ok I found this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1029784 and there is not a chrome ring. I think I am going to try to put a nice finish (rounded or chamfered) on it an see how that works.


_Modified by orttauq at 5:39 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Even if VW doesn't make the trim ring, I'd bet there is some other place to find one of the correct size. 'Course, ordering the factory trim piece is the best but if that falls through then the stainless trim ring is a great way to go.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock....Let me know when you get all of it put together.
That is...If you are not too busy with some new assignment (the big secret).
Count me in for the switch, wire, connector and trim in Myrtle (no airbag key switch).










_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 6:08 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_I do not really have chipping. The pictures are on MACRO (magnifying glass setting), taken very close...about 1cm away. What bothers me more than anything is the unfinished look it has. Doesn't the OEM trim have a chrome ring around it?
E_

Eric....Hope you did not take that wrong. I did not mean to














at the chipping. 
I meant to














because you would volunteer to help with mine.
If you have some spare time let me know. I'll bring over some







, and we will get at it. That is after I get the parts from Spock or wherever. I think the factory wood piece is the way to go.
Also I have a gift cert at a nice restaurant that I will probably never use, so you and the Mrs. can have some fun on me.


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 6:42 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_
Eric....Hope you did not take that wrong.


Nope.







I just want people to understand that it is not as noticable as it looked in the pics.
You have my number.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Just a thought for you fold that will be doinf this great addition to the TREG. Why not get the 4 hole trim and wire another 12V outlet while you're at it? You'll be taking all kinds of things apart and doinf wiring anyway. That way you get some increased functionality in addition to one of the coolest features.
FYI-replacement wood trim is known to look quite a bit different at times in terms if darkness. Grain matches pretty well.
Another thought-what about putting the start button next to the keyslot on the dash. Then you wouldn't have to order the trim and if you screwed up a bit it wouldn't really be noticeable and even if you wanted to replace it, its such a small piece of wood. Just a thought. I guess if you want to make everything look factory then the center console is the way to go.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_Just a thought for you fold that will be doinf this great addition to the TREG. Why not get the 4 hole trim and wire another 12V outlet while you're at it? You'll be taking all kinds of things apart and doinf wiring anyway. That way you get some increased functionality in addition to one of the coolest features.
FYI-replacement wood trim is known to look quite a bit different at times in terms if darkness. Grain matches pretty well.
Another thought-what about putting the start button next to the keyslot on the dash. Then you wouldn't have to order the trim and if you screwed up a bit it wouldn't really be noticeable and even if you wanted to replace it, its such a small piece of wood. Just a thought. I guess if you want to make everything look factory then the center console is the way to go.


First, the hole for the keyswitch on the other side is too small for another 12V plug. Drilling would be needed and there are already 5 in the car anyway.
Second, I haven't noticed any difference in the replacement myrtle trim I've gotten. I did notice when I bought the car it had some walnut mixed in with the rest of the trim. Dealer changed that 8 months ago.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

For the factory trim peice, is it only for the transmission surround? Or does it include the sliding ashtray cover as well? The only thing I'd be worried about was if those two pieces didn't match up correctly.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (bravocharlie)*

Bravo
Didn't catch a part # for the switch, could you please post it, and where you got it... i.e dealer or aftermarket 'atlastimports' maybe ....
Thanks


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Bravo
Didn't catch a part # for the switch, could you please post it, and where you got it... i.e dealer or aftermarket 'atlastimports' maybe ....
Thanks

The part number is right on the switch if you look at the photo.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (bravocharlie)*

O.K.
Did you get it from a dealer here in the US or from an aftermarket company .......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (wineman)*

He got it from his dealer. The part number is posted in one of the two keyless threads by me on page one.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
I so have to do this mod to mine. Any idea where I could get the necessary parts from or would you recommend waiting for Spock to put his kit together?

It all depends on how handy you are with reading a wiring diagram and building the cable. If you wait for Spock to put a kit together, it will probably take a lot of the guess work out.
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
Welcome to the Club!

Thanks Eric. Your help certainly took some of the questions out of the equation. We all owe you a







.
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Btw, the part number for the OEM connector is 8L0 972 980. I just got two of these today and will be using them for cables I'm doing for 2 forum members that are having the switch installed. There are a few advantages of using the OEM connector:
1. It snaps in and doesn't come out unless you unclip it.
2. You don't have to cut down the side of the button to fit a standard 10 pin IDC connector. I had to do this because there was not enough side clearance and this was the only connector I could find at the time. 
3. It "harder" for a dealer to claim your electrical warranty has been voided when you install an OEM VW part using an OEM VW connector and according to VW's own wiring diagrams at a VW dealership by a Touareg certified VW tech. You will definitely lose any warranty on the trim piece if you drill it. 
I'll probably be replacing my button with a new, uncut one and the connector with the OEM one for the above reasons.
Meat


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have been told by our German friends that the correct part number for the wood trim with three holes is: 
7L6 863 916 DQ
Add the following letter code at the end of the part number depending on which wood you need:
2WE - walnut
1SG - myrtle
93G - vavona
...

Does anyone know how can you tell for certain which wood trim is correct? I've looked at the window sticker and it mentioned nothing about the type of wood. I looked at the codes on the sticker in the front of my maintenance manual and I didn't find any that matched the codes listed above.
When I spoke to my parts guy, he looked up the existing console part and said I had myrtle, but I forgot to ask which code. I just want to be sure before I order the piece.


_Modified by leebo at 1:35 PM 6-13-2004_


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*

Vavona comes with teak leather.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*

All colors combinations listed here: http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...r.pdf


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Hi Meat, just wondering, how does the wood cover come off? Also now that you've had 'keyless start' for a few days, how do you like it?
Thanx


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolf* »_Hi Meat, just wondering, how does the wood cover come off? Also now that you've had 'keyless start' for a few days, how do you like it?
Thanx

The center console trim is made up of a plastic frame (that the button actually attaches to) and the wood trim pieces. To remove it you have to:
1. Pry out the light from the center console storage bin and disconnect it from the connector
2. Pull out the center console storage bin
3. Remove the 2 screws holding the center console trim/frame 
4. Pull out (upwards) the any switches you might have in the circular areas of the center console, i.e. differential and air suspension controls.
5. Using the circular opening(s), reach in and slowing pry up the center console frame/trim. 
6. Disconnect any wiring/connectors from the switches/12V outlet on the center console
7. Unclip the wood trim from the plastic frame.
I'm pretty sure that's it but if you want the Bently instructions in PDF format, IM me with your email address.
Note, if you have air-suspension, DO NOT start the t-reg with the air-suspension switches disconnected. You t-reg will not like you for the next few days







Actually you'll get some very annoying warnings in your MFI. This was reported by makbros. I'm sure you can probably clear the error codes with a VAG but he said they went away in a couple of days.
As far as liking it, what's not to like. This was one of the items on the 2 pages of feedback I gave back to my dealer the day after I got my first t-reg. The first few days it took some getting used to. I kept reaching for the key to shut the engine off. Now I'm used to it though. 
Btw, Eric deserves many, many














. He took a lot of the guesswork out and made it easy. He even wired it himself which is beyond anything I'd like to try.
Meat


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (12johnny)*

You can get the correct color's by taking your PR-Numbers, they are listed in your service manual.
PR-5MW = 1SG (myrte)
PR-5MG = 2WE (walnut)
PR-5TW = 93G (vavona)
Walnut (5MG/2WE)








Switch:








Connector:








P.S.: If you need those parts or a complete kit, tell me.


_Modified by Theresias at 7:12 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Theresias)*

Kit parts look good. I just did two more trim pieces today and they are both flawless. I also used the connector you have in the picture. Note, the pin labels on the connector are wrong. Pin 6 on the connector is actually pin 1 on the wiring diagram. If you wire pin 1 on the connector to pin 1 from the wiring diagram, it wont work.

Meat


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Theresias)*

Theresias,

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
P.S.: If you need those parts or a complete kit, tell me.


I would definitely be interested in a complete kit. How can I get i?!
I have Myrtle wood, but, if possible, I would prefer to go with a brushed aluminium. Spock has mentioned it may not be available. Can you confirm?
I would still need a west coast expert that can help me with mounting. Any volunteer? Please contact me at [email protected]
Julien


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Kit parts look good. I just did two more trim pieces today and they are both flawless. I also used the connector you have in the picture. Note, the pin labels on the connector are wrong. Pin 6 on the connector is actually pin 1 on the wiring diagram. If you wire pin 1 on the connector to pin 1 from the wiring diagram, it wont work.

Meat

Meat-
I'm moving to central NJ soon and you look to be the T-Reg expert in our area so I need to get to know you and Eric...







Have you taken your T-Reg offroad in the area?
Does your trim look like Theresias'? It ssems like the hole on the left is strangely shaped (it looks too large for the side mirror adjustments).
Thanks.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Theresias)*

What are the part numbers for the connectors? Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_What are the part numbers for the connectors? Thanks.

look on the image








@juju
send you an email.


_Modified by Theresias at 10:40 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
I'm moving to central NJ soon and you look to be the T-Reg expert in our area so I need to get to know you and Eric...







Have you taken your T-Reg offroad in the area?

I haven't take it offroading yet but would like to try it sometime. So long as it's not anything drastic;-)

_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
Does your trim look like Theresias'? It seems like the hole on the left is strangely shaped (it looks too large for the side mirror adjustments).


It looks like it's the correct trim piece although honestly, I cut a hole in 2 myrtle trim pieces today and they are perfect. No chips or cracks, smooth and nice tight fit. This was done using the method I described in one of the two keyless start threads, i.e. dremel with a carbide bit for the metal and sanding cylinder for the wood/clear coat. Mine has 1 chip in it because I was careless when opening the very first hole. These other two are mint. It just takes a dremel and some patience. Each piece took between 30-40 minutes to finish. I hope makbros or ashraf can take better pictures than I can and post them so you can see what I'm talking about. 
The one thing that we did notice today is that it is possible to run into problems wen removing the trim piece as per the bentley instructions. My t-reg doesn't have air but both eggs we did today have it. Both had different clips holding the circular switches in the center console. The bentley says to just pull these switches upwards to remove them. This worked fine on makbros's egg and on my differential switch. Ashraf's egg had clips that were only meant to go in and not be pulled out, i.e. they expand outwards and stay there. They do not move back inwards when pulling the switch up. I suggest people ignore the bentley and do the following:
1. Remove the light in the center console bin
2. Pull out the bin and remove the two screws holding the center console down.
3. Push the sliding drawer in the front of the center consol in so the the 12V outlet is exposed.
4. Grab the center console using you finger tips in the front and work you fingers under the front edge.
5. Once you have a good grip, give a good pull upwards. This will unclip the center console from the front first. It's easier to work your way backwards than it is going forwards.
Using this method you don't have to put unnecessary stress on the circular switches by pulling them out.
Meat



_Modified by meatster at 10:45 PM 6-16-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Eric,
What signal do you get between pins 9 and 10? Neither of the 3 touaregs I've seen has the red illumination as you described when you open the doors. My tech swears that they are wired as per the diagram but I'd like to confirm this with you.

Meat


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Can send me the centre 3 hole trim piece in walnut if they have it available (I'll pay obviously







)? My local dealer can get me everything else (connector, button, screws) but the ETKA system lists the 4 hole centre piece, but not the three hole one that Spock listed the part number for, and I don't want to buy a airbag switch just to fill the hole. Any help would be greatly appreciated. PM me or email me at [email protected], thanks.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Eric,
What signal do you get between pins 9 and 10? Neither of the 3 touaregs I've seen has the red illumination as you described when you open the doors. My tech swears that they are wired as per the diagram but I'd like to confirm this with you.

Meat

Meat:
I did not record the ohms but there was some resistance. If you look at http://www.orttauq.com/E408.jpg you can see that there are 4 LEDS and two resistors. These 4 LEDs are red and as soon as the door is closed it lights up-T81/39 sends a 12v signal from the controller to 9. I will point out that I wired the 3 br wires (2,7,10) to the ground point behind the dash and then to the main wiring harness per the diagram; found this point wrapped in cloth tape very close to the controller. Will post pics as soon as it is dark enough to see.
E_


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

Got my keyless start hooked up today. Thanks a lot Meat for doing an exellent job with the hole on the trim, and preparing the wire harness. Looks and works great. I'm just wondering why the light around the button don't work.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Makbros)*

Hey, mak, who did the hookup for you? Let us know if you get the ring lit. And I miss you, man. You brought amazing food to the Eggtogether and look forward to seeing you at the fall one. Is your lovely family coming?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Shout out to Meat for hookin me up sweet. Got the keyless start running thanks to the meat man, will post some pictures of it tommrow, I'm mad tired.
Meat is a badass with the Dremel.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (theswami)*



theswami said:


> Meat-
> I'm moving to central NJ soon
> My condolences


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mdjak)*


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_


theswami said:


> Meat-
> I'm moving to central NJ soon
> My condolences






theswami said:


> No chit.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
I did not record the ohms but there was some resistance. If you look at http://www.orttauq.com/E408.jpg you can see that there are 4 LEDS and two resistors. These 4 LEDs are red and as soon as the door is closed it lights up-T81/39 sends a 12v signal from the controller to 9. I will point out that I wired the 3 br wires (2,7,10) to the ground point behind the dash and then to the main wiring harness per the diagram; found this point wrapped in cloth tape very close to the controller. Will post pics as soon as it is dark enough to see.


Thanks for the info Eric. I'm gonna get another OEM connector tomorrow and rewire my cable to use it instead of the 10 pin IDC connector. I'll see what's going on then.

Meat


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Last two pics are the lit ring.
http://www.orttauq.com/keyless.htm


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
Meat:
I did not record the ohms but there was some resistance. If you look at http://www.orttauq.com/E408.jpg you can see that there are 4 LEDS and two resistors. These 4 LEDs are red and as soon as the door is closed it lights up-T81/39 sends a 12v signal from the controller to 9. I will point out that I wired the 3 br wires (2,7,10) to the ground point behind the dash and then to the main wiring harness per the diagram; found this point wrapped in cloth tape very close to the controller. Will post pics as soon as it is dark enough to see.
E_

Do you mean that you grounded 2/7/10 behind the dash and then ran them into pin 39 on the harness? That would be the same as grounding pin 39 on the harness - in your diagram - #39 on the bottom line is where? .... perhaps that is needed to make the led's function.
Meat..... in the picture above of the oem connector - what is the white plastic piece to the left of the black plug.... is that the part that the wires go into... and then you plug that into the connector.... or are they the pins that go into the wiring harness?
How did you (or the technician) terminate the wires to plug into the harness.... I know they are "self piercing" or did you put female pins on the ends to insert into the harness?
Thanks


_Modified by styx at 6:07 AM 6-16-2004_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Do you mean that you grounded 2/7/10 behind the dash and then ran them into pin 39 on the harness? That would be the same as grounding pin 39 on the harness - in your diagram - #39 on the bottom line is where? .... perhaps that is needed to make the led's function.


From the diagram note/legend:
386-Ground Connection 21 (in main wiring harness)
366-Ground Connection 1 (in main wiring harness)
33-Ground Connection, behind instrument panel, right
When originally looking for wires related to this project I found #366, #33 and a group of ground wires "crimped" together. I ran a brown wire from Ground Connection 366 to the three wires from the plug, and from there to the crimped group of wires that I traced back to 33. I never did find #386. I also made sure that I had 3 ground/brown wire leading from the button and not just one that split to 3. 
I know that it should all be “ground” but I have been working on German wiring for 20yrs and learned long ago that a missing ground wire can cause really funny things. <Once had two ground wires going to the head light switch on a late 70s Ford Capri and decided to use one for the factory driving lights I was installing (US cars did not have driving lights OEM). Driving lights worked fine but the dash lights would not turn off; ran the third driving lights ground per the diagram and everything was back to normal>
E_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Meat..... in the picture above of the oem connector - what is the white plastic piece to the left of the black plug.... is that the part that the wires go into... and then you plug that into the connector.... or are they the pins that go into the wiring harness?

The white plastic connector is the piece the wires go into (using pins) and connects under the button. It has 10 pins that slide into the slots of the white connector. The white connector then slide sideways into the black piece and clicks into place. You then push and pull on the black piece to insert and remove the connector from the bottom of the button. To remove it you have to press the unlock clip down first.

_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
How did you (or the technician) terminate the wires to plug into the harness.... I know they are "self piercing" or did you put female pins on the ends to insert into the harness?

The tech said he added pins when he did mine but Eric said he didn't need to. I have not seen it first hand. 

Meat


----------



## Traveller63 (Sep 21, 2003)

orttauq - Call Avenger!!! HOT!!!!


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Theresias)*

Theresias 
I'd like to get the trim piece in 2WE(walnut) how can I go about getting one from you. e-mail or IM me with the particulars and availability.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_You can get the correct color's by taking your PR-Numbers, they are listed in your service manual.
PR-5MW = 1SG (myrte)
PR-5MG = 2WE (walnut)
PR-5TW = 93G (vavona)
Walnut (5MG/2WE)








Switch:








Connector:








P.S.: If you need those parts or a complete kit, tell me.

_Modified by Theresias at 7:12 PM 6-15-2004_

Why on earth would you not tell us straight how much for the complete kit? 


_Modified by ****us at 6:52 PM 6-16-2004_


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (****us)*

and not only that, package it with a easy-to-read compilation of correct installation procedure.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (****us)*


_Quote »_ Why on earth would you not tell us straight how much for the complete kit? 

Because he's a poor college student in (former East) Germany who's trying to figure out what such a kit should sell for and whether he can actually make a profit on them. At the moment, he's paying full list price for the parts (including VAT) at a dealership in Germany. At my suggestion, he put one on eBay to see what happens. Item number 7905815111. 
-Uwe-


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Does the white piece to the left of the connector come with the connector or is it seperate?


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Uwe)*

Good idea, really all we need over here is the trim piece. He should just put them up on E-bay for a "buy it now price" and use one of the shipping companies easy to use calculators, it takes the guess work out of shipping all over the US of A.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

I think a little patience is needed here. There are still some outstanding issues to be resolved.
First, it seems that meatster hasn't been able to get the light around the button to work while orttaug has been able to make it work. We need to find out why this is the case. 
Second, while meatster has drilled and fitted wood trim for a couple of people, unless he is willing to do this on a production basis, we should clarify the wood trim part numbers. It is possible that the trim we need is available in the US. I know of one person who has the trim on order from a VW dealer and is expecting it shortly. If his trim is right, then we will announce the part number and you can all get it from your dealer or whatever source you want. I also have some trim on order through my German office. I am using the part number supplied by my German friends. I am told my part number is correct but so far they haven't gotten the parts from the dealer to be sure. If we cannot source the wood in the USA then I will source the wood in Germany.
This thread is only 10 days old. I think by the end of this month everything will be clear and full scale installations will begin.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks for the update Spock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Hopefully we can everything resolved shortly. If I get a chance in the next few days I'm gonna play around on the ETKA system and see how many permutations of the wood trim there are in there for the North American market.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I think a little patience is needed here. There are still some outstanding issues to be resolved.
First, it seems that meatster hasn't been able to get the light around the button to work while orttaug has been able to make it work. We need to find out why this is the case.

Spock is 100% right. I wanted to get to my dealer today to ask the tech about the grounding but couldn't make it. Hopefully I can go tomorrow. I think that my tech pulled the ground from point #33 only and this may be the difference between orttaug's and my install. I personally wouldn't have thought this would make a difference but orttaug thought it was important enough and it sounds like he has a lot more wiring experience than most others in here.

_Quote »_
Second, while meatster has drilled and fitted wood trim for a couple of people, unless he is willing to do this on a production basis, we should clarify the wood trim part numbers. It is possible that the trim we need is available in the US. I know of one person who has the trim on order from a VW dealer and is expecting it shortly. If his trim is right, then we will announce the part number and you can all get it from your dealer or whatever source you want. I also have some trim on order through my German office. I am using the part number supplied by my German friends. I am told my part number is correct but so far they haven't gotten the parts from the dealer to be sure. If we cannot source the wood in the USA then I will source the wood in Germany.


I've been asked to modify a few more trim pieces and I'll *gladly* do them while it's still fun. I don't want a second job though. Once the dust settles with the proper trim part numbers, people will have another option in addition to cutting the hole themselves. Also, I'll try to get my hands on a better digital camera and take a series of pictures on how to cut the hole out on these next few I do. It really isn't that hard, it just takes patience.
Lastly, we really need to revisit the whole J518 controller issue. Some people might find it impossible to get their dealer to connect the wires. Someone needs to document the steps on removing the controller and connecting the wires to the t-81 connector. This way it will truly be a DIY mod.
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_Thanks for the update Spock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Hopefully we can everything resolved shortly. If I get a chance in the next few days I'm gonna play around on the ETKA system and see how many permutations of the wood trim there are in there for the North American market. 

Spock and I did this already and I think I posted only 3 possible part numbers, each with 3 color subcodes. One of those part numbers matched the one that the folks at touareg freunde told Spock was the right one. He should know soon. If you search on of the two keyless start threads, you'll find the 3 part numbers.
Meat


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_...Lastly, we really need to revisit the whole J518 controller issue. Some people might find it impossible to get their dealer to connect the wires. Someone needs to document the steps on removing the controller and connecting the wires to the t-81 connector. This way it will truly be a DIY mod...

Yes, please.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (leebo)*

<--- Jealous!!!








I don't think its been mentioned already: Think of the resale value you are adding! You guys will have very rare & unique Touaregs. The 6 and 8 guys could put them up on e-bay and try to fund a jump to the next level!!!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (leebo)*

"...Lastly, we really need to revisit the whole J518 controller issue. Some people might find it impossible to get their dealer to connect the wires. Someone needs to document the steps on removing the controller and connecting the wires to the t-81 connector. This way it will truly be a DIY mod..."
Actually there are good pics of where the module is.... and how to remove it in the antenna fix thread (scroll down to the bottom):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1206165
Once the t-81 connector is disconnected you should be able to insert the wires into the connector.... the most tedious part would be finding the correct spots and the point for the ground. Just remember that you can push all of the wires around the J518 module out of the way without disconnecting them. You should only need to remove the two connectors actually attached to the module. The t-81 has a two part "pin" on the back... pull out the first part (it will pull out/expose the second outside part) and then pull out the second part and gently pry off the connector with a flat screw driver. There is a zip tie that will need to be cut to remove the top of the connector.... you can pinch the back of the connector together to release the holding clips and then lift to top off to the front.
Thanks for the info to my previous questions. I would think that if you could terminate the wires going into the t-81 connector with the appropriate pins the whole job would be much easier.
Spockcat.... did you say you thought that you had a supply of these connectors (they would most likely need to be the female ones)?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Actually there are good pics of where the module is.... and how to remove it in the antenna fix thread (scroll down to the bottom):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1206165

Duh, you'd think I'd remember what was in that thread since I started it... Those pics and the Bentley docs should be good enough to statrt snopoping around. I IM'ed orttauq to find out where point #366 is so I can try to run the ground from behind the ingition to there first to see if that affects the LED.

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Spockcat.... did you say you thought that you had a supply of these connectors (they would most likely need to be the female ones)?

I thought they were the right ones but I found out yesterday when my button arrived that I don't have the right ones. They are readily available from VW though - unless my order depleted the entire US inventory.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_<--- Jealous!!!








I don't think its been mentioned already: Think of the resale value you are adding! You guys will have very rare & unique Touaregs. The 6 and 8 guys could put them up on e-bay and try to fund a jump to the next level!!!

Rare & Unique? yes
Add a whole lot of value to them? I'd say probably not. In a ways, its like adding an expensive custom stereo to a car. Someone may pay a premium for it but most won't care one way or another. 
But, I care! I'll definitely be going for the keyless start when a kit and instructions are finalized (and once I actually get my vehicle)


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sendero)*

Has anyone played with the keyfob memory settings after installing keyless start?
When do your seats etc. adjust.... when you click the button to the first stop?
What happens if you have YOUR key in your pocket.... and your wife has HER key in her purse... sitting next to you in the passenger seat?
Who wins?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (styx)*

I think the winner would be who opens the driver's side door. That seems to be when the seat moves into the position determined by the key. But I am not sure what would happen if the someone opened the passenger side door first. try it and see.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

I'm putting my flame suit on as I type







....but why has this mod caught everyone's attention so much?
I mean keyless entry is one thing...but keyless start (other than being pretty cool) doesn't seem to be worth the effort to install it....or am I just being obtuse? So what...instead of turning a key, you get to push a button...you still have to have the keyfob on you.
Needless to say, kudos to those of you who figured this out with not much more than the service manual.
Roy


_Modified by royeus at 2:00 PM 6-17-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_I'm putting my flame suit on as I type







....but why has this mod caught everyone's attention so much?
I mean keyless entry is one thing...but keyless start (other than being pretty cool) doesn't seem to be worth the effort to install it....or am I just being obtuse? So what...instead of turning a key, you get to push a button...you still have to have the keyfob on you.
Needless to say, kudos to those of you who figured this out with not much more than the service manual.
Roy


You are being obtuse. The wonderful thing about the full keyless system is that you can carry the key in your pocket open the door and start the car without having to dig into your pocket (or handbag) even to touch it.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You are being obtuse. The wonderful thing about the full keyless system is that you can carry the key in your pocket open the door and start the car without having to dig into your pocket (or handbag) even to touch it.

Especially with the winters that I have to endure. -35°C isn't much fun when you have to take your gloves off to dig around in your pockets trying to get your keys out.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Professor Gascan)*

I guess it's just the icing on the cake for a full keyless system....but until it gets to 35 below in NY or keyless start actually means "remote start", I'll hold off on this labor-intensive mod.
Roy.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

my experience with the "winning key" is not necessarily the one that opens the driver's door, but the one that is responsible for unlocking the vehicle (whether by using the fob, or by using convenience unlock). also, when 2 keys are in the car, the settings seem to remain with the one that unlocked the vehicle.
for example, the one that is the first to be in range when any door handle is touched is the one that is used for the memory settings. 
now, when 2 are in range when the door handle is touched, i don't know how the car/system determines which key is "primary".
aasun


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (aasun)*

Aasun is correct about who opens the Treg...I have to beat the wife to the truck or else the drivers seat moves to her settings. The keyless has no effect on this.
Now how do we get everything else keyless?? Still have to get out keys to open the house and office


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (orttauq)*

Try this: http://www.smarthome.com/5180B.HTML
It is IR not RF. It would be much cooler if it was RF.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_Does the white piece to the left of the connector come with the connector or is it seperate?

comes with the connector!
still answering your emails an pm's...










_Modified by Theresias at 2:03 AM 6-18-2004_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Alternate Start Button Mounting Point)*

Does anyone know if there would be enough room to mount the start button in center console (ash) tray in such a way that the lid would still be able to slide shut?
Mounting the button in/on the tray would also reduce the chance that he button was accidentally pressed by a child or something.
Any know whether or not there is room under that center tray?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*

Unless the child has the keys, you should be safe. Even if he does push the button to start the car, he still has the push down the brake pedal to get the car into gear. Sometimes safety features are a good thing.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Unless the child has the keys, you should be safe. Even if he does push the button to start the car, he still has the push down the brake pedal to get the car into gear. Sometimes safety features are a good thing.

I thought I remembered reading something about potentially shutting off the truck...








I'll have to search for that again when I get some time tonight.
In any event, the question still stands...does anyone know if there is enough room to mount the start button in/on that center (ash) tray? I'll do a little digging this weekend and see what I can see under there.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*

If you have a remote start system and do not insert the key before pushing brake the car will turn off. This is the case with all the cars I have driven with remote start. I dont think it would apply to the keyless start.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mishref)*

Here's what I've found so far regarding the ring not lighting up in my install so far:
1. The wiring at the button end seems to do exactly what orttauq's wiring does. I do get 12V between the leads that go to pins 9 and 10.
2. Unlike orttauq's description, I get no resistance registering between pins 9 and 10 of the button. I've removed my button and my multi-meter shows a wide open circuit between those two pins.
3. The VW tech that connected the wires on the other end did not wire the ground according to the diagram. He took the ground from a single point under the steering column.
So:
a. I either fried the LEDs (I guess it's possible that a bad ground or a not so ideal ground may have cause this)
b. or, there may be buttons that don't actually have the LED functionality. (My button part number is 3D0 959 839 C)
I'll hopefully know more tomorrow as I should be getting another button. I'll be checking the resistance between pins 9 and 10 before hooking it up to anything. I'll also be putting 12V signal between pins 9 and 10 to see if the LED lights up on a bench test. Lastly, I'm gonna look for the grounding points that orttauq used and hook them up instead of the ground from the steering column. 
I might not know any of this until Sunday though as I have a pretty busy day tomorrow.

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Meat,
I have an unused button ready for installation. While I do not know which pins are 9 and 10 because they are not numbered like on the light siwtch, I figured that they probably followed the same pinout:








I have no resistance between 9 and 10. Nor do I have any resistance between 1 and 2, 4 and 5 or 6 and 7 (I tested all end pairs just in case the pinout didn't follow the light switch).
I haven't put 12V to pins 9 and 10 yet. Maybe tomorrow I will do that. But I guess I won't get any LED either.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*

I have found that IF the truck is in gear and you push the button nothing happens. I was busy gathering mail, invoices, and computer hardware the other day and forgot to put the truck in P when I pushed the button. Nothing! I was like crap now what is wrong. I pushed it again and still nothing. I then held it down and it turned off and then pinged me to "put it selector in P" on the MFI
So...starting it requires a foot on the brake and the key.
Stopping requires the selector to be in park unless you hold the button.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have no resistance between 9 and 10. Nor do I have any resistance between 1 and 2, 4 and 5 or 6 and 7 (I tested all end pairs just in case the pinout didn't follow the light switch).


Well that's good to hear. Maybe I didn't fry te LEDs after all. I think I just figured out what the problem might be. Be right back.

Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I finally got my LED working. I guess I know enough about wiring diagrams to be dangerous







Good thing I'm lucky though







The problem was with the wiring on the connector under the button. My two rows of wires were backwards. My 9 and 10 leads were connected to pins 4 and 5 which do nothing. What threw me off were the pinouts of the IDC connector that I used. Pin 1 is top right on IDC connectors, not bottom left as it is on the button. Pins 1, 2 and 3 are symmetrical with pins 6, 7 and 8 in terms of grounds and continuity tests and I used continuity tests between pins to determine pin 1. The problem is the continuity tests work the same in both rows. So the start/stop functionality would work fine but my 12V and extra ground were going to the wrong pins















I fugged up but *luckily* nothing got fried and fixing the fuggup is pretty simple....

Meat


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

gonna have to pay you another visit to get this thing working, are you actually talking about changing the wires in the pin? Or something else,?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_gonna have to pay you another visit to get this thing working, are you actually talking about changing the wires in the pin? Or something else,?


Just the pins. It's a very easy fix to do and you probably can do it yourself but if you want me to do it, come on up. You seen these steps:
1. Remove the console and pull out all the connectors from their respective buttons and switches. 
2. Remove the white connector from the black casing that was plugged into the button. 
The following is new:
Move the pin with the blue wire and the pin with the the brown wire next to it to the opposite row. The pins can be removed by inserting a sharp object to push down the pin clip on the side of the white connector. Once the pin clip is press in, pull the pin out and push it into the correct pin slot on the opposite row. 
It actually a lot easier than this sounds but again, if you want me to do it come on up.
Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I guess you owe mml7 a







for posting a photo of the light switch pinout which IS marked versus the STUPID start button which ISN'T marked.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I guess you owe mml7 a







for posting a photo of the light switch pinout which IS marked versus the STUPID start button which ISN'T marked. 

You bet. That's what got me thinking about it. So pin 1 in the bottom right pin as you look at the button pins with the clip notch on the right.
Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

So the wiring issue is solved. We know from the photo of the wood posted here that the correct part number for the 7L6 863 916 DQ. I think we are ready.


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Great that all is resolved.
A while ago you or other VWvortexers suggested that you might put together a kit including the button, wood panel, connector and wires. I would still be interested. I believe that my wood is called "myrtle" (anthracite interior with PPS).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (td_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *td_treg* »_Great that all is resolved.
A while ago you or other VWvortexers suggested that you might put together a kit including the button, wood panel, connector and wires. I would still be interested. I believe that my wood is called "myrtle" (anthracite interior with PPS).

I am awaiting some wood trim from Germany for myself and one other person. My German office hasn't received it yet though from the dealer. Once I have it and am 100% it is correct (the dealer keeps telling my office they aren't sure but I am 99% sure it is correct), I will come up with something. I suspect it will be the wood, button, a wiring harness and some instructions.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I guess you owe mml7 a







for posting a photo of the light switch pinout which IS marked versus the STUPID start button which ISN'T marked. 

The wires are named on the connector and also on the connector inlet, so you can't do anything wrong if you have this connector too








btw: the trim is also avialiablke in aluminium, but it costs double than the wooden trims...










_Modified by Theresias at 6:21 PM 6-19-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Theresias)*

True, the connector is marked. I just didn't receive mine yet. These are readily available in the USA along with the start button.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

looks great








if you put ground and 12v in the wrong direction on the button it would not do any harm, just change and see how it glows










_Modified by Theresias at 7:06 PM 6-19-2004_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Spockcat,
Just so you know how many people are interested, count me in. I'll wait till you post more info!
Thanks


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I'd definitely be interested in it as well. Thanks for all of your work.


----------



## m13 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (gotapex)*

i'm interested too. thanks sp







ck


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Meat, I followed your instructions and got the LED to work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Makbros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makbros* »_Meat, I followed your instructions and got the LED to work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks

Glad you got it working. One down one to go. Juaser is next. Nick, can you email me any closeup pictures of you button?
Meat


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I'll have some close up pictures going Sunday night, promise. See if I can get that button lit up in the pictures.


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (m13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m13* »_i'm interested too. thanks sp







ck

I am interested too. I have Myurtle wood but actually I am considering switching to brushed aluminium. Although the piece may not exist? Maybe it exists without the hole and it is easier to drill than wood?
Juju


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Glad you got it working. One down one to go. Juaser is next. Nick, can you email me any closeup pictures of you button?
Meat

You got mail.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

Anyone here in Dallas that can do the keyless start?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Meat:
So the switch was wired wrong but still worked? That is interesting.
Never thought that would be the LED issue since it was working.
E_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Meat:
So the switch was wired wrong but still worked? That is interesting.
Never thought that would be the LED issue since it was working.
E_

This is why it is important to use the OEM connector on that plug. The fact that the terminals aren't marked makes wiring it a hit or miss proposition. How did you figure out which terminals were which?
Also, sounds like the thing can be grounded to a single point without any issues (as it should be).


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makbros* »_ 
You got mail.

Thanks Nick, I got them and they look good.

_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
So the switch was wired wrong but still worked? That is interesting.
Never thought that would be the LED issue since it was working.

Me neither. It works fine because the first 3 pins in each row are the pins that lead to the switches. Since the pins are not numbered on the button AND we both used IDC type connectors where pin one is on the top left AND the continuity tests worked according to the wiring diagram like this, I wired it like this, i.e. according to the IDC connector pinouts. Btw, I have two buttons and neither of them registers any resistance between pins 9 and 10. If the functionality of the first three pins wasn't symetrical between the two rows of pins, it would be more obvious which pin is #1 and #10....

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
This is why it is important to use the OEM connector on that plug. The fact that the terminals aren't marked makes wiring it a hit or miss proposition. How did you figure out which terminals were which?
Also, sounds like the thing can be grounded to a single point without any issues (as it should be).

Yea, my harness only has one ground wire that splits into three on the button side. For Juaser and Makbros's harness, I used three different ground wires. Both wiring schemes work fine.

On another note, people have been having problems disconnecting the 12V socket (where the flashlight goes it). The trick with the 12V socket is to just disconnect the wiring, not remove the actual socket. The problem is it's not obvious where you disconnect it from. You CANNOT disconnect it from directly below the socket. You have to peel back the foam wrapping a couple of inches down the wires and you'll find two connectors that you can easily disconnect.

Meat



_Modified by meatster at 3:27 PM 6-20-2004_


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

How do you remove the 12V socket from the wood? I've tried pushing in the two tabs on either side but they don't seem to push in.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (VeryBadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeryBadDog* »_How do you remove the 12V socket from the wood? I've tried pushing in the two tabs on either side but they don't seem to push in.









Follow the wire about 4" down and you will see another connecter


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

Anybody interested in a *walnut* piece of trim with a perforation for the start button? I bought an extra one and the necessary tools for making the hole (many thanks to meatster for his instructions). I ended up making holes in both pieces of trim and just want to recover the cost of the trim and half the cost of other expenses. Total of $140, two-day shipping included ($104 trim, $36 shipping and other expenses). New piece of trim, no chips on clear coat, very nice finishing on hole. Only defect is a very small scratch that was made during the sanding process. You can see pictures at http://homepage.mac.com/katiaf....html. The flash overemphasizes the scratch, it is really less noticeable than that. Please send email to [email protected] (or from pictures website) if interested. 
You can get the other pieces needed for this project (connector and start button) for about $50, shipping included, from http://www.1stvwparts.com or from your nearest dealer.


_Modified by treglvr at 1:41 AM 6-21-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (treglvr)*

Here are some pictures of the makbros's button and trim. We did this hole using the method I described with a dremel. As you can see, it's not too hard to get really good results. This one took about 30-40 minutes to do.
































Meat



_Modified by meatster at 9:01 AM 7-19-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Here are some pictures of the makbros's button and trim. We did this hole using the method I described with a dremel. As you can see, it's not too hard to get really good results. This one took about 30-40 minutes to do.

Nice work. Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Damn Meat, you are a Dremmel masta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is some mich work. My hands shake way too much to be able to do that.


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

Orttauq, How does the self-piercing pins on the 81 pin connector on J518 work? I stuck the wire in as far as it will go but then it just falls right out. I pulled the long purple pin thing on the side out and tried it again with no success. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (VeryBadDog)*

What size wire are you using? Orttaug had said originally 32AWG but the schematic shows 0.5mm which is considerably larger. Perhaps your wire is too small.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_What size wire are you using? Orttaug had said originally 32AWG but the schematic shows 0.5mm which is considerably larger. Perhaps your wire is too small.

Spock, I think ortaug later corrected himslef and stated that he in fact used 26 gauge wired instead.
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Nice work. Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Damn Meat, you are a Dremmel masta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is some mich work. My hands shake way too much to be able to do that.

Thanks. My hands shake a lot too. So much so that you'd probably wouldn't let me drill a hole in your trim if you saw them







The trick is to be patient. What sux is that I have the worst trim piece of all. Mine has an ugly arse chip in it








Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Yes, he did use 26 AWG but he said HERE,, that 32 AWG was the right size and he couldn't find it.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Yes, he did use 26 AWG but he said HERE,, that 32 AWG was the right size and he couldn't find it. 

Yah, his picture showed the 26 AWG wire.
Is it better to use stranded wire like in the pic or no?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

I've got all the parts needed, now I just need the three hole wood trim piece in walnut. Keyless start here I come.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I said 32 because that is what I thought Bentley called for. When I was looking for the right size I used some I had on hand to do a test install. When I found the size that work I went to the store to get the spools of the right colors. I did not notice until later that it was 26 and not the 32 that Benltey mentioned.
When I was mapping out the pins per the digram I just took the thing apart to find where each ping led to in the button to find pins 1 and 10. From there I just "filled in the blanks".
Even with the OEM connector you still need to make sure each wire goes to the right pin in the T81. BTW anyone have an OEM connector they are willing to part with? Thinking I need to "do it right!"
E_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (orttauq)*

You can buy the connector from the dealer. It is the same connector used on the light switch which is where you can find your pin roadmap.


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I was tring to use 24 gauge as I couldn't find 26 gauge. I guess I'll have to look harder. Maybe that is way I can't get the wire to stay in the connector.








Also note that the 81 pins on J518 aren't in the order that I would think they should be in. You need to look where the connector plugs into J518 to see the pin numbering. The smaller wires in the middle section (where you'll be inserting the new wires) start out with pin number 6 and NOT 1.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (VeryBadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeryBadDog* »_I was tring to use 24 gauge as I couldn't find 26 gauge. I guess I'll have to look harder.

Here is the list of distributors for the exact type of wire that orttauq used. There are none in Dallas that stock the Hookup Wire (look for code HW) but you'll find some in other cities that do.
http://www.nteinc.com/NET_St_lst/Disty.html
Meat


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I finally figured out the connector. You really have to push the wires down deep and then slide the purple pin on the side back in. It takes a lot of patients. I would not recommend trying this on a hot day in a non-air conditioned garage. I found the best way to tackle the job is to insert one wire and then go do something else for a bit. I found if I tried to do more than one without a rest from the tight working area I would get frustrated and then it took twice as long. 
I ended up using a CAT 5 cable which was 24 gauge and it worked fine. I’ve tested all my connections from the 81 connector back to the end of the cable and everything passed. After all the connections passed the tests I place the cable inside a black braided sleeve so that it looks like all the other cables down there. Now I’m just waiting for my button to arrive for the final testing.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (VeryBadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeryBadDog* »_...I ended up using a CAT 5 cable...

Now that's a good idea!


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (treglvr)*

I have listed this piece of trim with the third hole on ebay. If interested, go to http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...31983 
------------------------------------------------------------
Anybody interested in a walnut piece of trim with a perforation for the start button? I bought an extra one and the necessary tools for making the hole (many thanks to meatster for his instructions). I ended up making holes in both pieces of trim and just want to recover the cost of the trim and half the cost of other expenses. Total of $140, two-day shipping included ($104 trim, $36 shipping and other expenses). New piece of trim, no chips on clear coat, very nice finishing on hole. Only defect is a very small scratch that was made during the sanding process. You can see pictures at http://homepage.mac.com/katiafrank/PhotoAlbum16.html. The flash overemphasizes the scratch, it is really less noticeable than that. Please send email to [email protected] (or from pictures website) if interested.
You can get the other pieces needed for this project (connector and start button) for about $50, shipping included, from http://www.1stvwparts.com or from your nearest dealer.


_Modified by treglvr at 1:50 AM 6-22-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (treglvr)*

Your second link (mac.com) isn't working.


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
Thanks for letting me know! I fixed the link.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

Thread has been quiet for two days, thought I'd nudge it.







Just wondering if Spock and company were still working on a group buy/part kit deal or if we need to go shopping on our own. If the later is true I just wanted to verify part numbers. I've looked through the thread three times and am not sure I have everything but here goes:
7L6 863 916 DQ 1SG - Wood Trim (Myrtle)
3D0 959 839 C - Start Switch
8L0 972 980 - Connector
Thanks guys!
Stuck at work applying the latest batch of Microsoft patches







,
--Chris (CBurkard)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (CBurkard)*

Chris,
Without looking, I think those are the right part numbers. I have a couple of pieces of wood trim on order through Germany. They've invoiced me but I don't know how soon my office there will be seeing them. I can't order more until I am 100% sure they are the right parts. I don't need 25 or more pieces of the wrong wood trim on my hands. 
From what else I have found out, there aren't very many of the connectors in the USA at this time either. Not sure about the buttons (I've got mine already), so if I put together a big order for trim, i will probably order connectors and buttons also.
One last thing I found out, the DQ version of this trim doesn't exist in the US dealer's electronics parts catalog. Sure glad it is in mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Thanks for the update and info... I'll hold off until everything is verified and there's a group buy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (CBurkard)*

Today my office in Munich received the trim I ordered (just one piece initially) and it is correct. 
*So if you are interested in finding out the cost of these parts, please email me.* If you do not already know one of my email addresses, you can find one by clicking on my name at the left of this post.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

*Read above post*
I am going to bump this a few times over the next couple of days and on Monday I will place an order. If there isn't much demand, and there hasn't been much demand today, I won't bother to get any trim for inventory and won't order this again.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I'm very interested, however, is there anyone that could do the install for me? And how much?
Thanks!
FKI


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_I'm very interested, however, is there anyone that could do the install for me? And how much?

Once you get the kit from Spockcat, you can call Reydel VW in Edison NJ (732-287-2828) and make an appointment to have it installed. It will cost about $225 for them to install it for you and takes about 2 hours. You can ask for Mike to do it as he's already done 3 so far.
Meat


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

That'll work for me..
do you know if Mike works Saturdays? or does private jobs off-site?
Thanks!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_
do you know if Mike works Saturdays? or does private jobs off-site?


Mike does work a Saturday here or there but they are usually filled with oil changes and such so it's difficult to schedule somthihg like this on the weekend. As for private jobs, I think we would lose Reydel as a resource for installing the buttons if we tried to go around their backs. There are not too many dealers willing to do this so wouldn't suggest this. Besides, wouldn't you want a VW dealership service order with the button install on it, using OEM VW parts? Makes warranty claims from other dealers a lot easier to squash.
Meat


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

Meat,
Thanks for the tips. Much appreciated. I will indeed schedule direct with the dealer. Maybe they can flash my tranny too?
Cool!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

A kit is available. As is just the wood trim or just a wiring harness. *If you are interested in finding out the cost of these parts, please email me.* If you do not already know one of my email addresses, you can find one by clicking on my name at the left of this post.
I will be ordering next week. So if you are interested you must contact me soon. There doesn't seem to be enough interest in this modification for me to stock the wood trim so this may be a one time offer.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_*Read above post*
I am going to bump this a few times over the next couple of days and on Monday I will place an order. If there isn't much demand, and there hasn't been much demand today, I won't bother to get any trim for inventory and won't order this again. 

Spockcat, give people a couple of more days. I am quite interested in the kit and check the forum regularly and I have almost missed the deadline...


_Modified by ****us at 3:19 PM 6-28-2004_


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (****us)*

I'm interested in ordering a kit but not sure of the wood I need. I have a V8 with PPS, anthracite leather. Wood trim appears to be very dark in color. I checked the window sticker but does not mention wood trim by name. Thanks for any help.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Martin H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martin H* »_I'm interested in ordering a kit but not sure of the wood I need. I have a V8 with PPS, anthracite leather. Wood trim appears to be very dark in color. I checked the window sticker but does not mention wood trim by name. Thanks for any help.

Posted this on page 5 of this thread...
Look at the PR codes for your truck:
PR-5MW = 1SG (myrte)
PR-5MG = 2WE (walnut)
PR-5TW = 93G (vavona)
I found a sticker with the codes in the front of my maintenance manual and near the spare tire


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Posted this on page 5 of this thread...
Look at the PR codes for your truck:
PR-5MW = 1SG (myrte)
PR-5MG = 2WE (walnut)
PR-5TW = 93G (vavona)
I found a sticker with the codes in the front of my maintenance manual and near the spare tire

You can also say that a V8 with the PPS package (which has the Nappa leather and silver roof racks) has myrtle wood with either anthracite or beige interior and Vavona wood with the teak interior.
If you have a V8 and it has the Cricket leather interior, then you should have the walnut wood.
You can also say:
myrtle - darkest wood
walnut - medium wood
vavona - lightest wood


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

YOu've got mail


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mdjak)*

I glad to see you two are talking again! Unless you just sent him a mail bomb . . .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_Spockcat, give people a couple of more days. I am quite interested in the kit and check the forum regularly and I am almost missed he deadline...

I don't plan to finalize the order until Tuesday or Wednesday. 
A complete kit is available. As is just the wood trim or just a wiring harness. *If you are interested in finding out the cost of these parts, please email me.* If you do not already know one of my email addresses, you can find one by clicking on my name at the left of this post.
If you do not know the type of wood you have, V8 with the PPS package (which has the Nappa leather and silver roof racks) has myrtle wood with either anthracite or beige interior and Vavona wood with the teak interior.
If you have a V8 and it has the Cricket leather interior, then you should have the walnut wood.
You can also say:
myrtle - darkest wood
walnut - medium wood
vavona - lightest wood


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

i'm interested in it....
How easy is it to install? 
V8 with Walnut wood (I think) Cricket interior
Jeff


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Based on your problems with installing the Kuda base, I think you should find a dealer to do this for you. It will not be real simple.


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (treglvr)*

I have re-listed the walnut piece of trim with the third hole on ebay at a reduced price. If interested, go to http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...74057
------------------------------------------------------------
Anybody interested in a walnut piece of trim with a perforation for the start button? I bought an extra one and the necessary tools for making the hole (many thanks to meatster for his instructions). I ended up making holes in both pieces of trim and just want to recover part of the cost of the trim. New piece of trim, no chips on clear coat, very nice finishing on hole. Only defect is a very small scratch that was made during the sanding process. You can see pictures at http://homepage.mac.com/katiaf....html. The flash overemphasizes the scratch, it is really less noticeable than that. Please send email to [email protected] (or from pictures website) if interested.
You can get the other pieces needed for this project (connector and start button) for about $50, shipping included, from http://www.1stvwparts.com or from your nearest dealer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I received my two sample pieces today. Ordering on Wednesday. I may order extra for late adopters but the price will be 15 to 20% higher since I will have to get the trim from Germany and stock the parts.








Hey, I think this is 7000. I have to retire now. 


_Modified by spockcat at 12:34 PM 6-28-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I still have to test that the plug has good connections to the wire but time is all I need now to have keyless start.
These are the three parts of the keyless kit (and three screws to hold the button).


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yeppy... I'm now part of the keyless start club!







I finally received my button today and installed it. I couldn't have done it without the help of everyone on this site. Many thanks to all. The wiring took a lot of patients, drilling/cutting/sanding the wood took courage (Maetster directions were perfect), however the worst part was trying to find some screws to hold the button into the plastic frame. My deal kept giving to large of screws. After giving up on my dealer, I went to Home depot only to find the screws to long. Just before I gave up I finally found some that work.







In the end it's finally in it's place looking good and working great. I love it!


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

are you sure you need the convenience pkg for this mod? hmmm how would i retrofit the conv. pkg?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (section8)*

Yeah; sure. I don't know if you can retrofit the conv. Package without it being a complete hassle. I doubt you can.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VeryBadDog)*

Got my button in place today. Toughest part of the job was removing the 12V plug from the old wood and putting it in the new wood. But I am not wired to the keyless module yet.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

another gorgeous photo!! this seals the deal for me. and it's not even completely hooked up, yet!!
spock, you have an email from me.








aasun


----------



## rm2zoom (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*








I'm sold mine is on it's way, 
Thanks again Spockcat for all your help and time on this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_another gorgeous photo!! this seals the deal for me. and it's not even completely hooked up, yet!!
spock, you have an email from me.








aasun

Hey, another LA guy.








My order is in too.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (gotapex)*

Hey Spock
I just put my deposit for a complete kit yesterday. I have some questions and thought I might as well ask here. I think I have read this thread thoroughly but don't think I saw answers to these questions.
How long should it take to install? (Assuming some skill with auto/wiring).
Will it come with instructions/pictures?
Is this feature discussed in the US manual? (No I haven't checked)

Thanks, Martin


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*

I spent a 3 to 4 hours on the installation today but I was also doing my AUX cupholder install and rewiring my 12V plug. Plus I had to run out to the hardware store for screws and figure out how to remove the 12V plug from the old wood trim and install it in the new wood trim. 
I still have to wire the module under the dash. This could take another hour or two.
I did take photos during the installation which slowed things up a bit too. Some of the photos weren't good and will be reshot when we do BC's install on Thursday.
Yes there will be an instruction page and probably a sheet reminding people which wires go into which slots in the keyless module.
The fact that the pushbutton start IS covered in the manual has been one of the things that dentmac has complained about. Well we will now put that manual to use!


----------



## m13 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

spock, thanks for all the time, effort and knowledge you've contributed to this forum. 
you have mail.


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (m13)*

m13, or anyone, I see you are in California. If you are in North CA, close to the Bay Area and found a good place to install the kit, could you please let me (us) know.
Thanks


----------



## m13 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (juju)*

sorry, down here in southern cal. i plan to do the install myself though...


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (juju)*

Hi,
I am in Half Moon Bay and plan on installing it myself when it arrives. If all goes well and its not too hard i will help you install yours.
qfactor


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Working on the wiring*

I am wondering whether orttaug or very bad dog went this far with the wiring. Actually disassembling the keyless module plug and putting the wires into the plug.








While I am here, I will put in a new antenna to improve the remote range.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (juju)*

hi there..
in los angeles.. planning on tackling it myself, as well. anyone want to have an install party? 
aasun


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*

Spockcat, You didn't have to disassemble the whole thing completely. Once you unplug the connector from the module and slide the long purple locking pin out you’ll be allowed you to insert the new wires into the connector. I would recommend testing the wires to make sure you have a good connection before reassembling everything as it’s a pain to pull it all apart. Allow plenty of time to do this part of the project as it is a very tight working area which will require lots of breaks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (VeryBadDog)*

Actually, I found it relatively easy to pull the plug apart and it makes connecting and testing the connection very easy if you have a multimeter with an insulation penatrating tip and audio output. It really didn't take me very long to put the wires into the plug this way and it was very easy to figure out where the right holes were. 
What took me longer was figuring out why I no longer had any remote range: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1471985


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Actually, I found it relatively easy to pull the plug apart and it makes connecting and testing the connection very easy if you have a multimeter with an insulation penatrating tip and audio output. It really didn't take me very long to put the wires into the plug this way and it was very easy to figure out where the right holes were. 
...

Did you disconnect both batteries on the V10 before doing this?
http://www.orttauq.com/keyless.htm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Did you disconnect both batteries on the V10 before doing this?
http://www.orttauq.com/keyless.htm

He11 no, I don't disconnect no stinking batteries!


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*

Spockcat
OK, I'm lost now. In orttauq's post he made an IDE connector and in your recent post you show using the existing connector for the wires.
Was orttauq's connector supposed to fit in this existing connector? ??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (Martin H)*

The IDE connector that orttaug used was to connect to the start button. In place of this I am using an original VW connector. At the other end (keyless module plug), there is an existing connector into which you have to install 5 wires. Orttaug didn't picture this connector/plug as he said he couldn't get good photos of it. I have some photos and will take more tomorrow when we for Bravocharlie's installation.


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (qfactor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qfactor* »_Hi,
I am in Half Moon Bay and plan on installing it myself when it arrives. If all goes well and its not too hard i will help you install yours.
qfactor

Qfactor, this is very nice of you. Please let us know when you finalize your install and if it works for you. You can use my yahoo email address, [email protected] to contact me.
Thanks a lot,


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_










2 words.
SAUSAGE FINGERS


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_2 words.
SAUSAGE FINGERS

But very nimble my dear.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
But very nimble my dear.
















Mr. Moderator.......I'm starting to feel sick.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*

aasun
I hope to have all the pieces before our So Cal. Rally, so I can install them either that day or sooner. Hope you can make it Aug 8th.


_Modified by wineman at 11:24 PM 6-30-2004_


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

it's in my calendar... looking forward to more info... i can't see your email in your profile... so you'll have to email me.








thanks!
aasun


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_hi there..
in los angeles.. planning on tackling it myself, as well. anyone want to have an install party? 
aasun

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*

Last day that I am accepting orders. Anyone else want in?


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*

Spockcat, I didn't see an easy way to pull the connector apart. You must have found a trick or I must have missed something. I look forward to seeing your instructions as I need to look at the remote wire in the connector. I'm one of the lucky people that the remote TSB didn't help, however there is hope.


_Modified by VeryBadDog at 8:45 AM 7-1-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
But very nimble my dear.
















*blush*


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*

Spockcat - I'm going to be doing a little dash diving tonight to wire this up...it looks as if the J518 wire harness has the extra wire taps already in place. Is that the case or do I need to go get my own taps?
I'm guessing that the extra wire taps are already present because I see unused ones in this photo:


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring (leebo)*

The wire taps are already there.


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Working on the wiring (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Last day that I am accepting orders. Anyone else want in?

Yes. Myrtle wood. I willg o ahead an place the order!
Juju


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Working on the wiring*

We did Bravochalie's car today. It took about 2 hours or so. Had one issue with a ground wire that didn't seat properly in the start button connector, despite doing a 100% QC check on the harness when I assembled it. I will probably switch from 26 AWG to 24 AWG wire for future harnesses. These plugs are designed for 0.5mm wire and 26 AWG is just a bit undersized.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Done!* But what a PITA! No, make that a PITFA!
Fortunately I didn't have any wiring glitches like Spockcat had with BC's start button wiring. I tested before reassembling the J518 and all was good.
Many thanks to the forum members for all the pics and diagrams - I could never have done this without plenty of diagrams and review.
The hardest part was all the contortions necessary to get the wires in the J518. My troubles were compounded by my crappy vision - Lasik did wonders until I started getting old.
Good God! If those German engineers had just left a couple more inches of extra wiring in the design...
Oh well...time to drive.


_Modified by leebo at 10:29 PM 7-1-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Keyless start installation procedure*

I debated putting this in a new thread or adding it here. Why break my own rule to not start new threads, so here is the procedure:
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/keyless/keyless.htm 
Note that the photos are not in the entire procedure due to my ISP or server host giving me connection troubles this morning. I will add more photos within the next couple of days if my connection troubles go away.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*

DIY instructions are now complete with photos. Anyone with questions or comments on the instructions, please email me.
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/keyless/keyless.htm


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*

Sheesh... That looks pretty intense! Hopefully my dealer will be willing to do this install for me. Or I'll have to bribe a couple of the gearheads at work with free food to help me out.










_Modified by CBurkard at 7:47 PM 7-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (CBurkard)*

It really isn't that hard. And once you've done one or two, you can do this in under 2 hours. Probably closer to 90 minutes.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*

Your (those in the pictures) module wires are much longer than mine. I could not even get the module out from under the dash without removing the connectors. Made for much better pics I see.
Very nice! No one has an excuse for not having keyless now! Ok well those that don't have keyless entry...
orttauQ Q
Hint hint Jim


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*

thanks for the hard work.. the pics and instructions make this look very doable! i can't wait!
aasun


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (aasun)*

Spockcat
Your instructions make it look easier than I thought. I can't wait to do the installation. Hope I have some slack in my wire harness since working under the dash won't be easy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (Martin H)*

I suspect that there is slack in the wire on all the cars but the early cars may have the slack tightened up with a cable tie. BC's car was a very early car and I expected that it woud not have much slack. But his dealer had already done the remote antenna modification. So they probably worked hard to get the slack in the cable. 
On my V8, I remember taking the module out and finding no slack prior to the remote antenna modification. But my dealer did the modification without issue. So perhaps there was hidden slack they could find.
On the V10, There was enough wire to do this easily and it didn't have any remote antenna modification.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*

Now with the VW switchblade key never having to leave my pocket how am I going to keep it from getting chewed up from rubbing against all my other keys. 
Has anyone thought of making or having made some sort of leather sleave/sock for the key kinda like a for a cell phone. Maybe with a little window to see the VW emblem?
At least the keyless start will get rid of the noise my keys make banging around on the dash.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (Martin H)*

OK, last good dead for today. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1381859 
.
.
.

_Quote, originally posted by *euro t-reg* »_Its for the phaeton but it would look cool on the touareg and would stop all the scratches that i get! 
anyone no where to get one?


----------



## mdlc (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (Martin H)*

You can try this one. . . http://www.thekeyster.com/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (mdlc)*

I'll put mine right next to the cell phone, pager and leatherman. This is why Germans wear pair of suspenders with their belts.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (treg4574)*

you want mine, i dont use it


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (Leweyb)*

I want it, Lewey.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (Leweyb)*

Put it on eBay and let us bid for it.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*

I've already outbid everyone. I've graciously offered Lewey a night with Christina.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

I was wondering with a V10 (less than two weeks before I take delivery







), do you ever have to wait with the key in the on position for the glow plugs to warm up? If so, how does this work with keyless entry?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (idiot2)*

It hasn't been cold enough here for the glow plugs to really be needed but I understand that this is all handled by computer. You press the button and the computer starts the car when it is appropriate.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_I was wondering with a V10 (less than two weeks before I take delivery







), do you ever have to wait with the key in the on position for the glow plugs to warm up? If so, how does this work with keyless entry?

No, they start just like a gas engine now!
BTW, next time you go to start a touareg do this. Turn the key to on. Now turn the key to start and then let go of the key as quick as possible. The engine will still turn over and start. 
The computer starts the treg. It will crank for up to 10 seconds. If the engine does not start in 10 seconds the crank cycle is terminated. 
Congrats on the V10. They are very nice. However the V12 is still out there. Enjoy the V10 and don't let the lack of 2 cylinders make you feel less then fulfilled.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_

Congrats on the V10. They are very nice. However the V12 is still out there. Enjoy the V10 and don't let the lack of 2 cylinders make you feel less then fulfilled.











It's not the number of cylinders that counts, it's what you do with them that matters. I'm prety sure I can get that V10 faster than the 12 and quicker than the pepper twin. Time will tell if this is just wishful thinking or actually possible. In any case, the fun is about to begin and unleashing all that power with the push of a button is very tempting.


----------



## baliros (Aug 3, 2003)

I haven't seen any post dealing with the legal aspect of this modification (maybe I missed it since there are lots of post in this thread).
Anyhow, is there any adverse impact on the warranty as a result of installing the keyless start button ?


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_It's not the number of cylinders that counts, it's what you do with them that matters.

idiot2, I owe you a beer for clear thinking!









Everybody seems to be hooked on bigger tires and bigger engines. I am sure that in the "fun" factor it would be V12 > V10 > V8 > v6. In the towing contest it is the V10 hands down. V6 is the easiest to service, least expensive to buy and own. V8 is middle level, more power, more money to buy and service.
That being said I am very happy with my Prem. Package V6. The only thing I feel I have lost (so far) is that without keyless entry I can not add the start button. Not even the fully optioned V6 had keyless entry. Otherwise the interior is just like the more expensive tregs up to the wood grain sliding ash-tray/coin-tray and Nav system and color MFI.
I knew about the keyless entry going in and I really felt that why in the world should I pay nearly 9K more to get that? That being said the keyless start is really neat and *IF* I could add it for only a couple of hundred I would do it! But, I will not lose any sleep over it. 
Or to put it another way, If VW came up to you and asked to sign a waiver that you would never put keyless start on your treg and here is a $10,000 check if you agree.......
The only other option I wished I had was the backup sensor option, but there were no V6's available when I purchased that had this option. So I decided to skip. There was a nice V8 with it on the lot but I passed.
Now that all that has been said.... ALL of you LUCKY owners who can add the Keyless start for a few hundred should DO IT!!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (treg4574)*

I am, I am.


----------



## bumperchip (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mdjak)*

Yo tambien!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (bumperchip)*

Done baby, pictures to come as soon as I get my DAMN truck back. Its been almost a MONTH dammit!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I debated putting this in a new thread or adding it here. Why break my own rule to not start new threads, so here is the procedure:
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/keyless/keyless.htm 
Note that the photos are not in the entire procedure due to my ISP or server host giving me connection troubles this morning. I will add more photos within the next couple of days if my connection troubles go away.

A belated thanks to spockcat for all the word on the keyless start issues. Mine works fine and I'm glad I did it. Spock's wire harness and nimble fingers did the job in those tight places up underneath the dash. Hopefully, we took some good photos for the DIYers.
Now, I have a few question to those who have already done the mod:
Does your led light on the button stay on all the time or is it off when driving and even when your lights are on at night? Mine seems to illuminate only when the door is open or when the vehicle is unlocked.
If I push the button all the way down without my foot on the brake, the power to the vehicle comes on (radio, fan, etc.). I haven't figured out a way to turn those off without starting the vehicle first and turning if off. Any ideas?
Finally, I've found that if the button is pushed to the first detente, it doesn't do anything. Someone else posted that earlier too. But the MFI suggests that pushing the button will lock the steering wheel, etc. Mine doesn't. What's up with that?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Does your led light on the button stay on all the time or is it off when driving and even when your lights are on at night? Mine seems to illuminate only when the door is open or when the vehicle is unlocked.

Mine lights up when you first enter the vehicle until you start the engine, then it turns off. When you shut the engine off it turns on and stays on until you lock the vehicle.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
If I push the button all the way down without my foot on the brake, the power to the vehicle comes on (radio, fan, etc.). I haven't figured out a way to turn those off without starting the vehicle first and turning if off. Any ideas?

If you hold down the button in the first "click" position for a few seconds, the electricals will turn off.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Finally, I've found that if the button is pushed to the first detente, it doesn't do anything. Someone else posted that earlier too. But the MFI suggests that pushing the button will lock the steering wheel, etc. Mine doesn't. What's up with that?

When you turn off the engine you can lock the steering wheel by pushing the button to the first "click" position and holding it there for a few seconds.

Meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (meatster)*

Thanks Meat. That's what I was looking for. Mine works perfectly. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (bravocharlie)*

Just curious, BC, (as I'm having mine done soon, I hope) would you want the led to stay on while you are driving? There are a lot of red lights that stay on now.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Just curious, BC, (as I'm having mine done soon, I hope) would you want the led to stay on while you are driving? There are a lot of red lights that stay on now.

I like to know where everything is at night. The LED staying on at night while driving would not be a distraction and is very dimly lit anyway. So the answer is yes.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I've already outbid everyone. I've graciously offered Lewey a night with Christina.









so who is picking me up from JFK?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_so who is picking me up from JFK?

How is this related to the all the hard work that Juaser, Meatster & Spockcat have put into this thread?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (bravocharlie)*

I'm a fairly smart guy, and from what I can see BC, it has absolutely nothing to do with the K.S.I.P.


_Modified by Passater at 3:15 PM 7-9-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
I like to know where everything is at night. The LED staying on at night while driving would not be a distraction and is very dimly lit anyway. So the answer is yes.

I agree. Do you think there is a way to accomplish the led staying lit?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start installation procedure (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
I agree. Do you think there is a way to accomplish the led staying lit?

I doubt it. Its just the way the controller works and I'm not sure that the VAG-Com could do anything for it. I guess its just the way it is.


----------



## TregDent (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Just got finished with my install and it works great. Many thanks and kudos to Jauser, Orttaug, Meatster, B.C. and off course Spockcat. If you follow Spockcat's instructions and take your time anyone should be able to make this mod to their T-reg. 
Using my original trim piece, I drilled out the hole and did the finish work with a Dremel sanding drum (thanks Meat). By working carefully and checking it frequently I got a really good fit. I'm toying with the idea of shortening the height of the mounting points in the trim piece to raise the button up slightly so the the nylon ring is flush or slightly raised above the trim. Spockcat, with the trim pieces you got from Germany is the nylon ring on your button flush or slightly recessed?

One problem I had was the short cable length of the connector and getting the smaller oval connector off the module. Short length made it really tough threading the wires into the wiring blocks. Rest of the install was pretty simple thanks to the installation instructions and photos put together by Spockcat and BravoCharlie.
I would highly recommend Spockcat's wiring harness to anyone thinking about doing this. 
Thanks again to all who worked on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (TregDent)*

Here are some pics of Jauser's install and ride:
































Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Here are some pics of Jauser's install and ride:
Meat

If he doesn't clean his car by Saturday, I'm definitely not coming to NJ.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Hey! We've had rainstorms for the past week! Give a guy a break!
Thanks for posting the pictures Meat, sorry about the looooong time to take them.




_Modified by Juaser at 10:34 AM 7-19-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
If he doesn't clean his car by Saturday, I'm definitely not coming to NJ.

I was told you werent invited!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_I was told you werent invited!









OK, then I guess I won't be coming afterall. Just as my plans were looking up.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Leweyb)*

Spock is the MC, master of changing anything you want on the car. He doesn't need an invitation.
How's bout it, Spock, coming?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

No , no come...I wanted to expermient on someone elses car, yours is as good as any


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_No , no come...I wanted to expermient on someone elses car, yours is as good as any

I'll be sure to keep my door locked then.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Hey, spock, if you do come, I want the first ride ticket.
(Actually, I'd prefer a "drive" ticket.)
And when the keyless start components are ready, I'll stay out of your hair while you do the install. By driving that V10 that I only wish I could own in N.Y. Especially, every time I see diesel at approx 1.87 per gallon.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mdjak)*

md, you could buy it and register it in vegas, if yer really hell bent


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Leweyb)*

might be going there in November. sounds tempting.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (mdjak)*

I'll be ther the first week for a show, when are you going?????


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (Juaser)*

He's some pics of noc's install. Vavona looks SOOOOO GOOOOD!








































































Meat


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm interested in doing the keyless start, but I only have one car, so being out of commission isn't an option for me--I drive to work each day. How much effort is it to do this mod?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_I'm interested in doing the keyless start, but I only have one car, so being out of commission isn't an option for me--I drive to work each day. How much effort is it to do this mod?









If you can follow instructions and have a basic understanding of wiring, you should be all set. I don't think there's anyone yet who has had a any problems with the mod. Afterall, the vehicle is all set for it anyway; its just a matter of hooking it all up.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I guess I am wondering if it is a 15 minute job, or a 4 hour job?
Skills: 
- I build my own cables at work when my techs are busy.
- I know how to use a soldering iron and a multimeter.
Is it possible my car won't start if I make a minor mistake? I'd hate to put my baby on a flat bed b/c it won't start.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_I guess I am wondering if it is a 15 minute job, or a 4 hour job?
Skills: 
- I build my own cables at work when my techs are busy.
- I know how to use a soldering iron and a multimeter.
Is it possible my car won't start if I make a minor mistake? I'd hate to put my baby on a flat bed b/c it won't start.

You should be all set. It took spockcat about 40 minutes to do mine while I shot photos.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_You should be all set. It took spockcat about 40 minutes to do mine while I shot photos.

Yeah right. Takes about an hour to do the wiring and about 30 to 45 minutes to install the button. See the link below for the DIY instructions. Also remember, you need a V8 or V10 with keyless entry to be able to do this mod.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Yeah right. Takes about an hour to do the wiring and about 30 to 45 minutes to install the button. See the link below for the DIY instructions. Also remember, you need a V8 or V10 with keyless entry to be able to do this mod.

I meant the actual installation time to do the wire harness to the button after it was installed. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_I guess I am wondering if it is a 15 minute job, or a 4 hour job?
Skills: 
- I build my own cables at work when my techs are busy.
- I know how to use a soldering iron and a multimeter.
Is it possible my car won't start if I make a minor mistake? I'd hate to put my baby on a flat bed b/c it won't start.

You best bet is to buy the harness from someone who has made a few (see author of the post 2 posts above this one^^^). Then you just have to connect the wires to the connector, assuming you get the right trim piece.
Meat



_Modified by meatster at 10:10 AM 7-20-2004_


----------



## Andrewp75 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

Has anyone got there dealer to do the install? If so what has been discussed about warranty issues?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Andrewp75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrewp75* »_Has anyone got there dealer to do the install? If so what has been discussed about warranty issues?

My dealer (Reydel VW) will connect the necessary wires up to the connector. You have to either drill the hole for the button (voiding the warranty on that trim piece of course) or buy the correct trim piece with the hole already there. Regarding warranty, there will ALWAYS be VW dealers that will try to blame a problem on something else (like the button) because they lack the knowledge or will to solve the real problem. 
No serious attempt to void a warranty has been reported yet but here's the bottom line: The functionality of the button is built into the car. The wiring of the button is included in the official service manuals. The bracket for the button is already under everyone t-reg's center console trim piece. The button is the OEM button outlined in the official wiring diagrams. The connector is OEM connector outlined in the official wiring diagrams. And finally voiding a warranty requires them to prove that a modification caused the problem. I'd say that's pretty hard to prove on VW's part considering all the facts and provided the installation was properly done.
Some dealers can and WILL try void a warranty but you can either go to another dealer or butt heads with them. This is no different that the treatment you'll get for any other repair that some VW dealers will try to screw you on. I've personally seen a warranty claim originally denied on a 2 month old Jetta on a cup holder because the dealer claimed that it was "the way the cup holder was opened cause it to break".... 
The bottom line is, as with most warranty claims, the easiest thing to do is "dealer shop".
Meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Andrewp75)*

My service manager meets me and picks up my vehicle for service. Last week, I intentionally handed over my vehicle to him with the key in the ignition. I was curious to see if he would notice the start button.
He didn't. So at the end of the day, I took him out and showed it to him. I explained how it was done, using VW parts, etc. He was totally cool with it.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Alright. I guess I'll give it a shot.
Spockcat, is that link in your signature your company? I seem to remeber somewhere that you were selling/making the harnesses req'd.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*I Nominate Measter as the Vortex Member of the Month of JULY !!*

I met up with Jim (measter) early this morning and he again helped another Vortexer out !!! He was like a surgeon, carefully drilling into the console. I originally thought it would be an easy process, but came to find out that the hole is kind of a pain in the A$$ to cut.... Not only did he cut the hole, but he drove with me to the dealer and we hung out at a diner till the install was completed... 
This mod is much nicer then I anticipated.... we did some testing today... Like my old remote start, we have he ability to keep the TREg running to keep the A/C going and lock it from the out side while we run into a store or something... very cool.....
Thanks Again JIM!!!! 
Here are some pics I took of his efforts....
Console with out top








Jim (measter) hard at work cutting the hole...








The harness made by Meat....








Finished Product... Hooked up and installed by Reydel VW for $192 + Tax... 








Just thought I'd throw this one in.... Our TRegs on a play
date... (left to right). Sup44's, Uri's, and Meat's Wife's....












_Modified by sup44 at 11:43 AM 7-22-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: I Nominate Measter as the Vortex Member of the Month of JULY !! (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
Just thought I'd throw this one in.... Our TRegs on a play
date... (left to right). Sup44's, Uri's, and Meat's Wife's....










Uri as usual with dirty wheels! Are you going to wash them by Saturday or are you going to get Mark to do it again for you? Maybe I can get him to wax my car.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: I Nominate Measter as the Vortex Member of the Month of JULY !! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Uri as usual with dirty wheels! Are you going to wash them by Saturday or are you going to get Mark to do it again for you? Maybe I can get him to wax my car.

Boy, they'll really let anyone in, huh?


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: I Nominate Measter as the Vortex Member of the Month of JULY !! (Leweyb)*

here's more of Meat's handiwork:
































































I got mine installed at Reydel for about $140. Thanks again Jim and see everyone at Pt. Pleasant on Sat!

_Modified by noc at 4:05 PM 7-22-2004_


_Modified by noc at 5:04 AM 7-23-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: I Nominate Measter as the Vortex Member of the Month of JULY !! (spockcat)*

Spock, you get SO upset about dirty cars. Am I gonna have to bring cleaner with me to NJ so I don't get beat up?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage*

Someone asked me the other day about what happens if you started the car with the keyless start and got out with the key in your pocket but the car is still running. The answer seems to be that it will stay running even without the key in the car. The other day I left my car running while I went into a roadside farm stand. I was well out of range of the car's keyless antenna and the car continued to run.
So later on I tried another test; leave the car running but lock the car with the remote. You can lock the car with the remote by pressing the lock button. To unlock the car you have to press the unlock button. You cannot open the car by grabbing the door handle when it is running even with the key in your pocket.
What I didn't try was setting off the panic alarm with the car running and being outside the car. I am wondering if you set off the alarm whether the car would shut down. This could be helpful in a carjacking. Of course, if the thief took the car in a carjacking, once he stopped, he may not be able to shut the car off without the key and if he did shut it off, he couldn't start it again. Which leads me to the question; can you shut the car off if you started it with the keyless start button but no longer are in posession of the key?


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*

The pages in the manual on keyless start may help. But then again it's a VW manual !


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (dentmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentmac* »_The pages in the manual on keyless start may help. But then again it's a VW manual !

I'm going to write my own manual!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*

Spock.
did you get anymore kits? I'm interest in one.
Jeff


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*

Jim -
Looks like you answered my first question about whether or not the Treg would remain running if you exited with the key in hand. On one of these postings, I was originally given the impression that you couldn't. This is one of my reasons for getting the keyless. Second question is, does the lighted ring stay lit up at night. I remember seeing a post that said it doesn't - that it goes out after a few minutes. Not a major issue, but I like continuity with my lighted features.







I will defintely place the order with you for the parts probably by the end of this month. 
Joe


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (jaceravone)*

The lighted ring does not stay on like the other controls. Only when you get in the vehicle and up until you press it. Then it goes out. It also comes on after you press it again to shut it off, but again, only briefly. It does seem odd to me that it works this way, but everyone's seems the same. I wonder if there is actually some way to get it to stay on? Any ideas on that one Jim?


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (noc)*

I think it was BC who was asking about the lighted ring issue as well. If anybody could find the fix, it would be Spockcat!!!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_The lighted ring does not stay on like the other controls. Only when you get in the vehicle and up until you press it. Then it goes out. It also comes on after you press it again to shut it off, but again, only briefly. It does seem odd to me that it works this way, but everyone's seems the same. I wonder if there is actually some way to get it to stay on? Any ideas on that one Jim?

Isn't there a hot wire for the ring LED? I seem to recall someone had the button working but the LED didn't light up and it turned out to be wire misroute or something (?). If that's right, I'd guess that it might be possible to pull that wire out of the KESSY module and route it to a switched supply of proper voltage. Maybe.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (leebo)*

You could "probably" (if it is 12V powered) power it off a switched accessory fuse if you wanted it lighted whenever the car is running. But then it won't light up when you enter the car with the key - when you really want it lit up so you can easily see it. 
I say leave it alone and let it work the way VW intended. I think it works just fine and is lit when it is supposed to be lit and you need it to be lit.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*

excellent point as usual. what would be nice though, is for it to be lit at night when you go to shut the engine off vs. after you've found it and shut it off.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You could "probably" (if it is 12V powered) power it off a switched accessory fuse if you wanted it lighted whenever the car is running. But then it won't light up when you enter the car with the key - when you really want it lit up so you can easily see it...

Actually, I was thinking you'd probably want the ring light on whenever the headlights are on. So rather than the switched fusebox, ideally I'd want to tie it in to the headlight switch/sensor (somehow). Not sure if this is possible, but if I were going to try something, that'd be what I'd want.
Did the diagram of the J518 have the voltages listed on the wiring diagram? I would have guessed 5v for the ring LED. Just a guess, tho.
Oh yeah...I'm not climbing up under that dash again.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (leebo)*

I agree with spock, that it should probably be left as it was designed.
But, if one were to change it, is seems you would want it lit at all of the same times as the footwell lighting. As soon as you unlock it, it would be lit so you could see it to start. If you have footwell lights enabled, the ring would remain lit if your headlights are on (perhaps even dimmed like the footwell lights).


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (4x4s)*

Maybe they don't want you to futz with the button while driving, so it's better to leave it off.
But here's a question, I had it put in yesterday (thanks Spock for the parts).. and it works great.. However, what happens if you press the button while in motion?
FKI


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_...you would want it lit at all of the same times as the footwell lighting. As soon as you unlock it, it would be lit so you could see it to start. If you have footwell lights enabled, the ring would remain lit if your headlights are on (perhaps even dimmed like the footwell lights). 

Now THAT is a slick idea! And, there is a footwell light right next to the KESSY module. If the ring LED could handle the variable current supply, you'd have a good deal that would be easy to set up.
Maybe I'll look at that wiring diagram again and see which wire is for the ring LED and test the current. But will have to wait for now. Need to move into my new house with the much bigger garage...my current garage barely fits the Touareg.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (leebo)*

How do you get the plastic piece separated from the lighter plug. I've been pushing with the biggest flat bladed screw driver that will fit in the slots for half an hour now and those stupid tabs will not separte from the metal portion. How did you guys get it to work? Spockcat's directions don't say a whole lot about other than just to apply pressure which isn't working at all. Apply pressure? How? What direction?
Stu


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (maczrool)*

I got it. It's a bit harder than the instructions imply.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_I got it. It's a bit harder than the instructions imply.
Stu

You should have tried it without any instructions!


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*

I am thankful for the instructions. I'm just a little dense. Anybody got the part number for the chrome ring that goes around the shifter? Two of the tabs on it broke and it's a little loose now.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start usage (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_I am thankful for the instructions. I'm just a little dense. Anybody got the part number for the chrome ring that goes around the shifter? Two of the tabs on it broke and it's a little loose now.
Stu

7L6 864 134 B


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start usage (spockcat)*

Thanks. I ordered a new one from the local dealer for $23.50


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Yeah right. Takes about an hour to do the wiring and about 30 to 45 minutes to install the button. 

Right on the money with respect to time, unless you have no slack in the wire loom for the big plug.








Everything worked out fine with my install today except for that one problem, short wire loom.
Spock is 'THE MAN' .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Right on the money with respect to time, unless you have no slack in the wire loom for the big plug.








Everything worked out fine with my install today except for that one problem, short wire loom.
Spock is 'THE MAN' .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I was lucky enough to have the short wire loom too. Hope it's still doable. It's really short. 
It's also not real clear to me where the wire harness for the button goes. Can anyone elaborate? From the instructions on Spockcat's page: "fish the wire harness under the plastic bracket and foam of the console so that a couple of inches are available at the location of the button and route the rest of the wire to the front driver’s side of the center console." Huh? From what direction is the wire supposed to be fished? Where is it supposed to come out by the keyless start module?
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_Yeah, I was lucky enough to have the short wire loom too. Hope it's still doable. It's really short. 
It's also not real clear to me where the wire harness for the button goes. Can anyone elaborate? From the instructions on Spockcat's page: "fish the wire harness under the plastic bracket and foam of the console so that a couple of inches are available at the location of the button and route the rest of the wire to the front driver’s side of the center console." Huh? From what direction is the wire supposed to be fished? Where is it supposed to come out by the keyless start module?
Stu

Right about here is where the plug end of the harness is supposed to be:








Then it has to run under the cross member of the center console base on the driver's side, up into the lower dash on the driver's side, to the keyless module. It is a pretty straight forward route.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

So it doesn't go under the foam at all? I had it the way you are saying, but I wanted to make sure I was doing it right. Thanks! 
Oh and the wood trim piece matches my adjacent trim as well or better than the original. Thanks for putting this together.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_So it doesn't go under the foam at all? I had it the way you are saying, but I wanted to make sure I was doing it right. Thanks! 
Oh and the wood trim piece matches my adjacent trim as well or better than the original. Thanks for putting this together.
Stu

I do not recall the foam now as I haven't done one for several weeks. But if I said it should go under the foam, then it probably should go under the foam. I wrote that immediately after I did the procedure the second time.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I just installed it and not sure if it works or I don't know how to work it.
It will start when the button is pushed all the way down. Not sure how to turn off the the car. I have pushed the button all the way down but nothing. I then play around and push it a few more times and it will go off.
I do see the red light coming on.
I first got a key message on the top of the MFI on the initial start but that went away. I did put the key in to stop the car. Also got the put foot on brake message when pushing the button without applying the brake.
What about the seat settings? Everything used to move into the set position when the key was inserted/turned on. But what happens with the start button?


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

is the complete kit still $300?? That seems high, any other sources to get them?
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*

Press the button and the engine should shut off. If it doesn't shut off, you may have an intermittant contact in the keyless module. 
You should really be sure to check the continuity of each wire when you connect them to the plug. The best way to do that is to open up a paperclip and insert the open end into the appropriate hole in the button's plug. Then check the continuity between the contact in the keyless plug and the paperclip in the button's plug.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Looks like I'll have to do that but not today since my back is out from the install it will have to wait.
The car will stop after fiddling with the button after a while. Is the cause of this an intermittent connection in the button? or if the car receives mutliple start signals from the button does the car/module get confused and shut it down.
If the button is bad is there a way to test it. What does the button alone cost? (Which I could just change out the button before tearing out that module again.)
Also is there an explanation for what each color wire does. I know the car starts and the red light around the button works. Does this rule out one specific wire that could be the cause i.e. the wire that sends the off signal.




_Modified by Martin H at 9:03 PM 8-7-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*

You aren't putting the key in the ignition, are you?
There is a wiring diagram of the button here: http://www.orttauq.com/keyless.htm 
I don't know if it could be tested.
Are you sure you are getting a good ground? The terminal needs to be pushed into the wire tap pretty hard. If it goes in easy, then you didn't get it in straight and might have a bad contact.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I don't have keyless start installed yet so this is a guess: Do you have to have your foot on the brake to turn the car off?


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*

I did mine today. ai think the foam Spock is talking about is the grey piece that is below the ashtray insert. I ran my wire loom under the 2 arched pieces of plastic that must support the ashtray then under the grey foam then out the back next to the side tunnel moulding.
Hope that might help some .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
I don't have keyless start installed yet so this is a guess: Do you have to have your foot on the brake to turn the car off?


NO, but it does have to be in Park ...


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_
Yeah, I was lucky enough to have the short wire loom too. Hope it's still doable. It's really short. 


It took me over an hour just to connect the 5 wires in a short wire loom connector, due to the fact when they did the Keyfob Range Fix they access the Keyless module and plug into slot #61 on the white wire block ( I think) 
When they did this they left no slack in the wire so it wouldn't let the big connector wire loom to extend down like in Spocks diagram.(excellent by the way)
I had to use long skinny needlenose pliars and an Exacto Knife to get the wires in their respective order.

The Vicodin and Flexeril were needed after this job ....


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (wineman)*

I'm pretty sure the ground took. I clamped it down with a pliers till it snapped shut. I actually have a lot of experience with IDC's (Insulation Displacement Connectors) and molex connectors. I pretty much know how they work and made triple sure the wires were seated correctly (visually). I even bent the clamps around the wire so the would not easily get pulled out. Since it went so smoothly I did not check for continuity, also my back was killing me and I had to stop. 
In my hobby, pinball machines, IDC's are very common. Every machine has hundreds of them. These can go bad many ways and I have fixed my share. 
Regarding the brake, I did engage it when attempting to shut off the car.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (wineman)*

Anybody have trouble plugging the big plug back into the keyless module? Everything is put back together, including the sliding tab, the purple divider pieces and the wire blocks in the proper order and orientation. The wire blocks are fully engaged in the connector frame and the cover is in place. 
I've tried for half an hour to get it to plug in, but it won't plug in on the end where the 4 large pins are. I've pushed and pushed and it just won't go. I think the truck is going to have to be towed now. I don't understand this at all. It wasn't hard to get the plug out. Can anyone help?
Stu


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_Anybody have trouble plugging the big plug back into the keyless module? ... Can anyone help?
Stu

If you can't finesse the slide-catch into position, you might want to just start over and double-check your reassembly. I remember that one time when I reassembled the harness, one of the purple parts was not in exactly the right position. It was hard to see, but it prevented me from putting the harness in the right position for the slide-catch to function w/o force.
I say diassemble the connector (leave all the wires connected, of course) and reassemble. I remember that reassembly is all about finesse. When you have it right - it just slips in place. I didn't have to force anything except some gentle pressure to the slide-catch. Slow, deliberate with small moves and it should come together.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*

Do you still have the slide lock in the open position - ALL the way out?


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

It's in the closed position, all the way pushed in.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*

To put the connector on the keyless module, it has to start in the open position and then as it goes on you have to slowly close the slide lock. Pretty much exactly as leebo says. It has to go on straight and smooth. It is also possible that you didn't reassemble the plug correctly.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I got it in and everything is working. Thanks guys! It was the sliding tab that had to be out first before it would go in.
Stu


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Keyless Entry Dream*

No Joke. I actually had a dream about performing the keyless entry mod on my Touareg last night! I must really want to do this pretty badly.
I'm debating whether or not to tell my wife. I don't know what she'd think.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Entry Dream (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_No Joke. I actually had a dream about performing the keyless entry mod on my Touareg last night! I must really want to do this pretty badly.
I'm debating whether or not to tell my wife. I don't know what she'd think.









Wait until your'e done to tell her. She'll think your'e brilliant.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Where is there mention of the keyless start feature in the manual? I've looked everywhere and it doesn't seem to be in mine.
Stu


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (maczrool)*

You've got to be kidding right? Didn't you just read 12 pages of posts from this thread?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Right about here is where the plug end of the harness is supposed to be:









ummm.. excuse me but I don't believe I was given the proper credit for taking that photo.
My attorney will be in touch but you won't be able to take the call since you're busy packing kits for Walnut & Myrtle owners!
How big will that UPS truck have to be?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Semi-erotic photo by Bravocharlie. (is that a good enough photo credit?)
UPS truck will have to be pretty big for the walnut and myrtle kits today.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

As these kits are getting installed some new questions are coming up.
I was just asked about the MFI message on shutdown. It shows a steering wheel and mentions pushing button to lock wheel.
The steering wheel will lock when you exit the car and lock the door. If you want to test this follow this procedure:
1) start car with keyless button.
2) open driver's side window.
3) shut off car (wheel should still be unlocked).
4) open door and exit (wheel should still be unlocked).
5) close door and lock car (wheel should now be locked).
6) try to move the wheel.
One thing I have noticed with the keyless entry and locking system in general on every Touareg I've driven. When you exit the driver's side door and try to lock the car with the button on the door handle, it will not lock the car. But if you press the button on any other door, it will lock the car. Anybody want to hazzard a guess why this is?


----------



## rm2zoom (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
One thing I have noticed with the keyless entry and locking system in general on every Touareg I've driven. When you exit the driver's side door and try to lock the car with the button on the door handle, it will not lock the car. But if you press the button on any other door, it will lock the car. Anybody want to hazzard a guess why this is?

So your kids or passengers can lock you out of your Treg?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rm2zoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rm2zoom* »_So your kids or passengers can lock you out of your Treg?









Nope, they have to be in posession of the key to use the locking buttons.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Yes it starts the vehicle. A quick touch to the first click position turns on the electrics, cluster, etc. A full push starts the car and a full push stops it. Finally another short push locks the steering wheel. You need to push on the brake pedal for it to start as well. If you forget any of these steps, you get instructions in the MFI.

I did the keyless install today. First, many thanks to Spockcat and Meatster for their instructions. I drilled my wood trim and Meat really helped with that.
My car starts and turns off. But I don't get the functionality described above for the first click of the button. Do others get this? Thanks.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_My car starts and turns off. But I don't get the functionality described above for the first click of the button. Do others get this?

No, mine doesn't do the other things. I've found that if I push halfway down on the button that everything comes alive, but it you push halfway down again, it won't turn the blower fan and other accessories off.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:01 PM 8-12-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
No, mind doesn't do the other things. I've found that if I push halfway down on the button that everything comes alive, but it you push halfway down again, it won't turn the blower fan and other accessories off.

BC, do you get an MFI message after turning the car off (when opening the driver's door) telling you to lock the steering wheel? Mine shows a steering wheel icon with the message
LOCK
Press/Hold
Start/Stop
Also, my convenience settings are set to unlock the doors on removing the key from the ignition. This doesn't happen when turning the car off keyless. How does your (and others) work?
Thanks.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_BC, do you get an MFI message after turning the car off (when opening the driver's door) telling you to lock the steering wheel? Mine shows a steering wheel icon with the message
LOCK
Press/Hold
Start/Stop
Also, my convenience settings are set to unlock the doors on removing the key from the ignition. This doesn't happen when turning the car off keyless. How does your (and others) work?

Yes, I get the Press/Hold Start/Stop message but it doesn't work when I press the button down halfway.
I have the auto lock feature disabled in the MFI so I can't ell you about the keyless effect on this setting.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:03 PM 8-12-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

So I've been thinking about the keyless start functionality since doing the install yesterday. The cool factor is very high. And if the way it works now is the way it was designed to work then that's fine. But I wonder if it could be the case that to get full functionality from the mod there is some VAGing required. The rear fog lights made me think of this. The lights will work with no VAG but to get the dash indicator you need to VAG. I'm just throwing this out to see what others think.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_So I've been thinking about the keyless start functionality since doing the install yesterday. The cool factor is very high. And if the way it works now is the way it was designed to work then that's fine. But I wonder if it could be the case that to get full functionality from the mod there is some VAGing required. The rear fog lights made me think of this. The lights will work with no VAG but to get the dash indicator you need to VAG. I'm just throwing this out to see what others think.

Probably not. I say this because if there are any settings in the computer for keyless, the car's are probably already set for keyless entry.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
You certainly know a lot more about this stuff than I do so please don't take this as argumentative -- I'm just investigating. I just find it odd that VW would make the MFI give a warning about locking the steering wheel if the only way to lock the wheel is to lock the car. What purpose does the warning serve in that case? Of course, this doesn't mean that VAG is the answer (if there is an answer).
As I said above, the keyless works well. I just want to be sure that we all have it working the way it should.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

What we need is for a UK, Australian or Hong Kong owner (assuming they get an English manual) to scan the parts of the manual that deal with the keyless start and post them here (or email them to me). Only then will we have any chance of knowing how this is suppsed to work. 
Also, if someone in Europe, Australia or Asia can describe how his start works and the sequence of messages, that might also give us some clues.
But remember, the messages in the MFI are pretty cryptic to begin with. I for one am just happy that the car starts and stops with the button. The fact that the steering wheel only locks when you lock the car is not of importance to me. I'm not sure what anyone could do with the car just because the steering wheel is unlocked. You are worse off leaving the car unlocked altogether.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

It would be great if someone from a place where VW supports keyless start could help us out here.
Spock, you are right that having the wheel not lock with the button is not a big deal since it locks when the car locks. For me the big win if we can get functionality with the first button click is the ability to turn off electricals that way (as one or two others have said their installations work). I know that my kids are going to discover that button. Then when I go to the car to get something one of them will push the button. The car won't start since no foot on break but radio etc come on. As the button works now there are only two ways to turn this stuff off: start the car and stop it, or use the key in the ingnition. Neither is a big deal but if it is possible to just do it with the button then it would be nice to have.
OK, I admit to being Type A. (but I'm really not intending to try your patience).



_Modified by TregOH at 12:05 PM 8-13-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

That's odd. Pushing the button to the first click on mine locks the steering wheel and I'm pretty sure it works this way on all the installations that I cut holes in the trim for with the exception of noc's. I wasn't around when the wiring was completed at the dealer so I couldn't try it myself.
While it's possible that there may be differences in the programming of the J518 controller, odds are the difference in behavior is in the wiring/connections. A while back Eric (ortauq) also noticed that he wasn't getting the above behavior but found out it was a wire that got loose when he put things back together.
I'd double-check the connections on both connectors. Incidentally, I just received a keyless start kit from Spock today and there are differences in the way the wires are hooked up to the connector on the button side. Spock connects the wires to the pins "by the book", i.e. the wires are crimped to the pins, as VW suggests (according to my service manager). I crimped AND soldered them AND was told this was overkill by the tech and service manager. It most likely doesn't matter but it is a difference between the installs done at Reydel and the ones done by individuals. Of course the other difference is on the other end of the harness (J518 side). I didn't do any of this work so I have no clue as to what may be different. 
Meat


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

Hi Meat... mine works just the same as the others you've done. I push all the way to start or stop. pushing to the first click after shutting the engine both locks the steering wheel AND shuts off the electrics (i.e. radio). I can cofirm a halfway push after entering will turn the electrics on. I do also get the MFI warning to lock if I don't press halfway down after turning off engine but if ignore it and lock from the outside, I can also confirm as spock did that the wheel locks anyway. Also, for spock, I can lock it by pressing the little button on the driver's door as well as any of the others.


_Modified by noc at 7:14 PM 8-13-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

I wonder what the chances are that Reydel is wiring the controller different than the wiring diagram and it is working regardless? The procedure I have online uses the Bentley wiring diagram that orttaug originally showed. 
Meat, any way to find out which terminals Reydel is using on the keyless module when they do the wiring?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Meat, any way to find out which terminals Reydel is using on the keyless module when they do the wiring?


I'll ask them next week. I'm on my way out right now to the Jersey Shore and a little AC action. I doubt they wire it differently though. When I make my harnesses, I label the pin numbers on the wire ends using tape. I'm pretty sure they just hook them up to the pin numbers that I tell them to. I don't even give them a wiring diagram anymore... I only did that for the first install.
Meat


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Could this have something to do with it? (meatster)*

Do you think this could have something to do with the problem? (quoted from a post much earlier in this thread):

_Quote »_After reading this I rechecked my T81 connector and found that during re-assembly my Green (Pin 50) had come unseated. From the button 10 pin connector to the 81 pin connector I found no signal for that one wire. I cut and re-crimped it and got the first detent functions you mention.

orttauq wrote that after learning that Meat was getting first click functionality. During my install I had trouble getting continuity on the green wire. After working with it for a while I got it. Maybe when I put the keyless module back the connection went bad. The only reason I'm not convinced that this is the problem is that it seems very strange that multiple of us would have problems with the same wire. I'll check that as soon as I get a chance (but it won't be today).



_Modified by TregOH at 4:06 PM 8-13-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
No, mine doesn't do the other things. I've found that if I push halfway down on the button that everything comes alive, but it you push halfway down again, it won't turn the blower fan and other accessories off.

I just went out and checked and I don't even get the accessories to come on with a first click push. The first click is completely dead for me. Spock, do you get accessories on with a push to first click?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

I tried this when I got home tonight. A full push gave me shutdown but not the MFI message. The radio stayed on. Then I gave it a half push and the radio went off. Then a half push but I held the half push for a second or two and it locked the steering wheel.
I think you have to be pretty sensitive to just how much you push and for how long you hold it.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I tried this when I got home tonight. A full push gave me shutdown but not the MFI message. The radio stayed on. Then I gave it a half push and the radio went off. Then a half push but I held the half push for a second or two and it locked the steering wheel.
I think you have to be pretty sensitive to just how much you push and for how long you hold it.

I think this is good news all around. Obviously it means that yours is working as it should. And it means that I'm almost certain that my problem is the green wire at the module end. I'll work on that (tomorrow I hope) and report back. Thanks to all for their input on trying to figure this out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thought I would add this photo of the three different trim colors side by side. I don't think I've seen another photo of the three colors/woods next to one another.
So here is Vavona, Walnut and Myrtle against plain cardboard.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Nice pic! It will help lots of people (including myself







) that wanted to compare the three different colors of the woods.
Thanks!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

There is a larger version of this picture on my installation page.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I once again reviewed the step by step instructions on your signature page for doing the keyless start. While I'm sure anyone with a modicum of talent and daring, following your instructions, could accomplish this, I'll rest my hat in your ring, thank you.
Your instructions are a gem though. Amazing work.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Happiness is a fully functioning start button.







I decided I could miss the entry of Lower Solvenia in the parade of nations and went out to recheck the connection of the green wire at the keyless module. No good. i removed it, stripped a small bit of it and reinstalled it. Now I get all of the functionality others have described above.
Once again I'd like to thank Spockcat for his efforts and excellent instructions. Also, thanks to Meatster for tips on drilling the trim (let me add that a drill press with a sanding drum is a big help with that part of the project).


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

I still wish my car would shut down with one push of the button. At least we know the green wire must be for the first indent connection and the blue for the LEDS (according to the wire diagram). I don't have the extra functionality of the first indent either at this point.
The car will shut down with a quick double push of the switch though.








I picked up my car today from the service dept. and my SM asked about the button. My SM was aware of this feature since he got to go out on a preview drive in the desert before the Touareg was introduced in the US. He told me they drove Euro spec vehicles and some had the keyless start. Apparently he thought they just introduced this feature here since my car is still relatively new and the first time he saw it at the shop. Apparently the button drew a crowd at the VW garage and some other employee stated to him that the button is not available in the US and will not be. 
When my SM called to tell me the car was ready he asked if I got the parts from Europe and if I drilled a hole in the trim piece. I told him yes they came from Europe and how it was installed and that’s a new wood trim piece.
The funny part of this story: He said he forgot how to turn it off but then figured out two quick pushes shuts it down. I told him it should be one and there is a problem with either the connection or switch. He then said it should be two pushes to shut down since you would not want to accidentally hit the button while driving and have the car shut down would you?
Even though this makes sense I don't think it’s working correctly since I'm the only one so far with this issue.
BTW it was in the shop for a new MFI/instrument cluster. They had to swap it out since my clock was off about 1-2 minutes/day. And tonight I got my first tire warning. I went to the TYRE menu and it told me the rear driver was the problem. I visually inspected and it looked fine. I’ll check the pressure tomorrow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*

Martin, I suspect that you are going to find that you have a wire in the controller's plug that isn't making a connection or was pulled out on reassembly. 
Did you disassemble the plug to insert the wires and press them in real tight or did you try to insert them without disassembling them? Maybe just stripping them a little?


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Using a jewlers screwdriver I firmly seated the wire in the metal connector pin making sure the wire was all the way through both sets of blades. I then went back and pressed all the wires down into the connector again before reassembly. I then also bent the two upper claws around the wire.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*

When I did my installation I tried to do remote range fix at the same time using a wire tap to add a wire. Upon reassembly I found I had ZERO range. Only inside the car did the key work. So I disassembled the plug and found the antenna wire and its contact had been pulled out of the plug just enough so that there was no longer any contact with the module's pin.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock -
Any more word on how the keyless start interacts with the memory seats auto recall feature. You had mentioned something previously, but I believe you were still going to check things out. Does the steering wheel and seat move apart when you stop and do they move together when you start. Just curious since I really like that feature. It allows my big butt to get in and out of the Treg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jaceravone)*

I thought I already posted, the seat moves back when you open the door (or probably if you give the button a half push after shutting the car off).


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I thought I already posted, the seat moves back when you open the door (or probably if you give the button a half push after shutting the car off).

I think Spock is right about the seat moving at the first click. I have that turned off on my car
but doing a first click after turning off the car locks the wheel and unlocks the doors. When I did
have the seat movement turned on it happened the same time as these other features.
Martin, I've found that you can check for a connection at the module without the need to check
for contunuity all the way back to the switch. Put one probe of the tester in the little slot on 
the face of the wire block (just below and to the left of the wire you need to check). Use the
other probe to pierce the insulation of that wire in the wire block (making sure not to touch the
contacts in the block). That's how I found that I didn't have a good connectin for the green
wire. Good luck. I'm not an expert but I'd be happy to help out where I can.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

I checked the seat moving operation this afternoon. If you shut the car off and open the door, the steering wheel moves up and the seat moves back. If you shut the car off, then hit the button for a half click, the steering wheel moves up but the seat remains in place. Only when you open the door does the seat move back.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I checked the seat moving operation this afternoon. If you shut the car off and open the door, the steering wheel moves up and the seat moves back. If you shut the car off, then hit the button for a half click, the steering wheel moves up but the seat remains in place. Only when you open the door does the seat move back.

Thanks for doing that for me. That is exciting. Can't wait to get it done.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Got my start button installed today. Not without self-inflicted PITAs. I am superhappy!








My first post on this board was more than a year ago when I just got my T-reg. It had positive points on the T-reg and several negatives, one of which was the absence of the start button. Now, I ****ing got it!!! 
Thank you spockcat for providing the kit and for the instructions. To the future followers: RTFM and do _exactly_ as it is written in the spockcat's notes.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: How many keyless? (****us)*

So Jim, do you have an estimate of how many US Touaregs now have keyless start?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How many keyless? (TregOH)*

About 50 that I know of.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: How many keyless? (spockcat)*

And one Canuk Eh !


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How many keyless? (dentmac)*

Two or three Canuks actually. And as of this evening, one car going to Switzerland.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: How many keyless? (dentmac)*

Oops. Sorry about that. Didn't mean to exclude those in the Great White North. (Though I'd guess you're probably used to it







)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How many keyless? (TregOH)*

I have tried to be conscious of calling the cars sold here as North American models rather than US models. The Canadians get stuck with pretty much the same models that we get.
But yesterday I had someone from the Czech Republic email me about adding keyless start to a Touareg. I am pretty sure that most if not all European countries get keyless start with the keyless entry system. So the car in question must not have even had the keyless entry system. After thinking about this for a while, I figured that not only would the kessy module be different but there would be no keyless antennas in the car and the keys supplied with the car woudln't have the same transmitters that activate the keyless system. I think adding keyless entry and start to a car without the system would be very difficult and expensive.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

When you shut down the car using the button, the second halfway push (and hold!) turns off the electronics and the car unlocks. I wonder if it is possible to reduce the time you have to hold the button in the halfway down position because it takes at least a couple of seconds in my car.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (****us)*

****us,
I can interpret your post two ways so you may already know what I'm about to write. After turning off the car, you cvan shut off some (but not all) electronics with a quick first click push. You can then shut off the remaining electronics and lock the steering wheel with a first click push and hold.
Here's the part that I couldn't tell if you knew (I just found it by experimenting): after shutting off the car you can turn off all of the electronics and lock the wheel with a single first click push and hold. I don't know if the time of the hold can be decreased but at least there is only one first click push instead of two. I apologize if you already knew this.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_****us,
I can interpret your post two ways so you may already know what I'm about to write. After turning off the car, you cvan shut off some (but not all) electronics with a quick first click push. You can then shut off the remaining electronics and lock the steering wheel with a first click push and hold.
Here's the part that I couldn't tell if you knew (I just found it by experimenting): after shutting off the car you can turn off all of the electronics and lock the wheel with a single first click push and hold. I don't know if the time of the hold can be decreased but at least there is only one first click push instead of two. I apologize if you already knew this.


Since I've written that one has to push and hold the button to shut down the electronics, should I have already found out what you described in your post?
My question remains the same - I'd like to hold the button for half a sec instead of 2-3 seconds in the halfway position during the "shut down procedure".


----------



## SoBayJake2 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey all,
I just registered here. Got a V8 Touareg on Saturday. Definitely interested in getting keyless start, but at the moment, I'm leasing this baby.
I'm going to ask if the dealership can run cables to connect my iPod, so depending on how receptive they are to that, I might see about having them do the keyless start too.
Has anyone in SoCal had luck at dealerships? The only person from my area that I saw was 'gotapex' who lives near me. I'm in Hermosa Beach (near LAX).
-Jake


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake2)*

Jake
Good luck getting a dealer to touch anything on a Leased T-reg.
You'll have to first get the Keyless Start Kit from Spock, because no dealer can get the necessary parts you'll need. 
I have a contact out here in Hemet that might do work on the side, but it's quite a drive from Hermosa, he's a T-reg Tech at Villa VW.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

Ya, I figured I wouldn't get too far w/ a lease, but it never hurts to ask. Most of the stuff I'd be ok with, just attaching it to the keyless module would be what worries me. But hey, I could always bike to work!
-J


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

You might find someone in your area who has already done this mod themselves to do it for you. It takes a couple of hours so be prepared to pay them along the lines of what a dealer may charge. Or perhaps someone in your area knows of a shop that will do this. Perhaps a good high-end audio shop. 
It really isn't that hard if you can follow the directions.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

hi all.. got my keyless start from spock today (thank you very much!).. aside from some cramped spaces (i'm 6'5"... under the steering wheel is a tight fit for me.







), the install was surprisingly easy! absolutely love it!
and i have a leased V8..
aasun


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

hey aasun,
where in LA are you? and do u have much previous experience in this sort of thing?
-Jake


----------



## pchong (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just read your request, Spockat...I have keyless start on my V6...I will have the section scanned, and email it to you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (pchong)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be sure to get it online for everyone.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake2* »_Hey all,
Has anyone in SoCal had luck at dealerships? The only person from my area that I saw was 'gotapex' who lives near me. I'm in Hermosa Beach (near LAX).
-Jake

I just got the package today (thanks again spockcat!), so I haven't tried yet. I'll probably end up putting it in myself. I wouldn't mind getting it done at a dealership, but so far, everyone has said it's reasonably simple to do.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (gotapex)*

Apex,
Let me know how it goes. Maybe if I tackle the job, and get stuck, you can help me out.








BTW: I'm not sure if I should shake your hand or not, your other site has been both good and bad for my wallet! I can't pass up the deals.








-Jake


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (pchong) KEYLESS MANUAL PAGES*

KEYLESS MANUAL PAGES in English courtesy of pchong;
Page 122
Page 123
Page 124
Thanks Peter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

URLs corrected.


_Modified by spockcat at 7:38 AM 8-21-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat) KEYLESS MANUAL PAGES (spockcat)*

Got my kit last week and have a call in to see if the Touareg guy at my dealership will do it after hours as the regional rep has been going around telling dealerships not to install the keyless start option.








Have to stay spock, excellent packing job! Just wish my servers came so well protected as some carriers apparently like to drop-kick boxes off the plane.


----------



## nova996 (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh, man, I finally got around to this install last night. It is so awesome! I drove around last night parking in different lots, getting in and out of the car, locking and unlocking and starting with my key in my pocket. My wife thinks I'm crazy.
And then this morning I got in the 911 and rolled my eyes when I realized I had to fish my key out of my pocket. I'm so spoiled now.
Spockcat, you rule. Thanks for the kit and all your help. I'll be ordering another kit from you to do my Mom's T-reg. She's so jealous now.
Anybody in the DC area who needs help with the install, let me know. It's pretty easy.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

hi jake.. i'm at pico and robertson in la (near beverly hills). other than being a technology guy, computer person, etc... i have no experience installing anything in vehicles. but the install was straightforward..








aasun


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (pchong) KEYLESS MANUAL PAGES (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_KEYLESS MANUAL PAGES in English courtesy of pchong;
Manual page 122 
Manual page 123 
Manual page 124 
Thanks Peter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The wisdom of the ages revealed!! Thanks!


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_Apex,
Let me know how it goes. Maybe if I tackle the job, and get stuck, you can help me out.








BTW: I'm not sure if I should shake your hand or not, your other site has been both good and bad for my wallet! I can't pass up the deals.








-Jake

Hehe, sure thing. Will probably tackle it this weekend.
BTW, I'm the same way as you. Know my UPS, USPS, FedEx, DHL, and Airborne guys on first name basis now. LOL.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (gotapex)*

I hope I'm not missing something... couldn't find it mentioned anywhere. I got my kit today. But, in order for the button to remain flush with the trim, there is a 1 cm gap between the black plastic of the button there the screws go in the the trim itself. But, there is no spacer. Kind of hard to explain... here is a picture that will hopefully make what I am trying to say clear. Is this normal? If I push the button all the way thorugh, it sticks up by about 1 cm.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*

The trim you show in your pictures is not the piece to which the button mounts. That trim piece attaches to a molded plastic substrate. So once you get your new wood trim attached to its base you should be all set. Take a look at the pictures in Spock's installation instructions -- you'll see what I mean.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

oh, ok... you can't really tell from his pics but I'm sure I'll get it once I take the car apart.


_Modified by RamshakleZ at 6:18 AM 8-21-2004_


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*

When you take out your existing trim piece you'll see what TregOH is talking about. Don't worry you have all the parts needed ..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*

Yeah, i guess it's easier to interpret the pictures after having taken the console apart once. The metal clips on the back of your new trim piece hold that trim piece to the plastic base. Good luck with your installation.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

You can blame the pictures on Bravocharlie and his macro lense.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Installed the Keyless Start yesterday. However, I had to get some professional help to get it working right today. Thanks Orttauq!


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

Well, just installed it today. It was actually very straight forward except for the cigarette lighter. Except for the lighter, it should take about 1.5 hours, working at a slow methodical pace. The instructions were excellent.
My only suggestion: Do not attempt in the dark with only the VW torch flashlight for lighting.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Got mine done today, by the master himself. Even let my dog push it with her paw. She smiled when it kicked over.


----------



## bumperchip (May 15, 2004)

Well, thanks to Spockcat and this forum, I got mine done today. I was wondering all the while how he got the photos of the keyless module. I could hardly get mine low enough to work on it. 
I love this forum.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

I just sent off the money to order my kit. Keep your fingers crossed. Some of you in the area (apex, aasun) might be getting a call in a couple weeks if things go sour!








Honestly tho, I think I should be ok. You wouldn't think a computer engineer (now a software geek) would be so nervous, but then again, I've only had the car 8 days, and its the most expensive thing I've ever owned!


----------



## bumperchip (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

Hey, the last car I really ever worked on except for adding ham radios, etc. was a dune buggy in the late 70s and 80s. The computers I've been into were relatively easy to get to on a bench, but I'm too old for lying on my back, trying to get my bifocals lined up to see something over my head trying to hold a mini flashlight in my mouth, turn my head to realign my bifocals to read which wire goes in whatever pinhole, realign my bifocals to count so many pins over. ......and, the wiring on the module was so short I couldn't ever really be sure and had to do everything twice. GOOD ADVICE to check continuity before reassembly.
It's not easy! I usually have a hard time saying, "No," so I'm hoping anyone who needs help with installation lives too far from Tuolumne, California for me to help, ha ha.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't know how I got it in the MFI "immobilz activated" screen poped up when I was messing around with the Keyless Start button & putting the TReg in jack mode. It showed up for about 3 sec. then went away. Anybody else see this screen?
Didn't seem to do anything.
Also tested the button in various tranny modes and while moving. Seem mine won't shut-off unless it's in Park, tried it in Drive @ 5 mph and @ 25 mph. even in neutral @ stop & at 15 mph rolling, button will not shut off engine .....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

Don't know about your first question.
Have you tried to shut the engine off while in drive but not moving, or moving very slowly (2-3 mph)?


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

while i was working with the keyless module, i had a notice on the MFI, too. i don't remember it exactly, but it was something like "Key Removal Locked".. it was in red text, and there was some icon with it.. it only showed up as i was trying to unplug the module, and when i plugged it back in.. nothing seems to be wrong.
aasun


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The first one was more of a finding than a ???
I had to take a wheel off today and after i put it into Jack Mode I went to shut the car off with the button and when I did I got the "immobiliz activated" message in the MFI. First time I've seen that message( in white letters) Wondering if anyone else has seen this message and knows what triggers it .....
2. Yes, I tried to shut-off in drive while not moving and it won't. Even moving at 2-3 mph and it won't shut-off.
Aasun
I didn't see that screen on mine but I did get 3-4 loud beeps when I re-connected the Keyless module at install.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman) (aasun)*

Did either of you have the key in the ignition while trying to do this job? The key should not be in the ignition and probably should not be inside the car when doing the install.


_Modified by spockcat at 11:55 AM 8-24-2004_


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

for me, the key was not in the ignition, and the key was in the car..


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I think Spock meant to say that the key probably should NOT be inside the car when doing the keyless install.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_I think Spock meant to say that the key probably should NOT be inside the car when doing the keyless install.

Thanks. I've corrected the post.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

No Key in the ignition or the car at install ......


----------



## Pah-to (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Spockcat)*








I succeeded in installing the Keyless kit from Spockcat last night








My observations:
I took me 4 hours. Probably because I was very careful to not screw up my wife's daily driver.
My wiring harness to the control module had very little slack, nothing like Spock's pictures. So it was challenging to get to the connectors, but still very do-able.
Spock's instructions for removing the ashtray say to slide it forward, but it should say to slide it aft. The pictures are very clear though. I'm just too literal.
I actually tried to perform a continuity test of the wiring, but I didn't have anything appropriate to shove into the connector to the button. And I didn't want to shove some pin in that was oversize and screw up the connector. So I crossed my fingers, and it all worked OK.
I didn't have any trouble with the lighter. But my method for removing the metal sleeve was to just press it *firmly* from the back of the wood trim and it slid out. I didn't have to depress the little tabs to get it out.
When I had it all put together except for the final install of the wood trim panel around the shifter, I pressed the button and prayed, and to my delight the MFI said something like "No Key Found", which meant at least partial success. So I ran in the house to get the key and everything worked.
I did get one warning message in the MFI, something like "Key Fault Workshop". That worried me a bit







, but everything was working OK, even after repeating the button start a few times. So I put the key in the ignition and started the car the old fashioned way, and that cleared the "Key Fault Workshop" warning







, and it has not come back again.
Thanks go to Spockcat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Pah-to at 10:03 AM 8-25-2004_


_Modified by Pah-to at 10:04 AM 8-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pah-to)*

4 hours! I'm not hiring you in my shop (not that I have a shop).
To test the wiring harnesses after assembly, I use a standard size paper clip, opened up at one end, and the end is deburred and slightly rounded using a sharpening stone or other fine grit material.
When I complete the install, I always put the key in the ignition and turn it to start the car. It doesn't start on the first try. I turn the key to the off position and try to start it again. Then it will start. Then I shut the car off, remove the key from the ignition and use the start button.


----------



## Pah-to (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_4 hours! I'm not hiring you in my shop (not that I have a shop).

Yes. I thought about my lack of prowess after I finished the job last night. And I decided that if anyone in the Beaverton Oregon area wanted my help, I could sit in a camp chair in their garage sipping beer and giving advice while they did the actual work.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pah-to)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pah-to* »_Yes. I thought about my lack of prowess after I finished the job last night. And I decided that if anyone in the Beaverton Oregon area wanted my help, I could sit in a camp chair in their garage sipping beer and giving advice while they did the actual work.









Perhaps I'll also adopt that approach when Christina comes to visit.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

just got my touareg back from the 10k service... although it cost $256!!, they didn't mention a thing about the keyless start... of course, i didn't mention it before-hand.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

$256???
yipes...what all did they do?
I know I read oil changes were $80-$100.
I'll probably catch hell for this, but I opted for the maintenance package (the VW one, not the dealer one) for oil changes, tire rotation, etc. only after I checked that I can cancel w/i 60 days.
I went for it b/c the dealer said oil changes for $80 or so (which I didn't confirm then, but now appear true) and that they recommend oil changes every 3,000 miles or 3 months (which I know now to be false).
I figured 5/6 oil changes in 5 years, the package might be a losing proposition for me. But if one visit is $256, then it doesn't seem so bad. Is the maintenance package a good idea? Should I cancel it? I didn't see much in the forum about this, but I was looking for it specifically.















-Jake


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

the break out is this:
$158.89 for the 5k service (oil change, fluids, etc)
$15.60 for fuel system additives and windshield chemical addiives
$26.00 for tire rotation (though they said they only did the driver's side becase of marred passenger side tires ???)
$46.80 recalibrate tire pressure monitor system (part of 10k miles)
$9.25 sales tax
$256.54 total....


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*

That is absolute larceny.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_$15.60 for *fuel system additives *and windshield chemical addiives

What are these additives? The only thing I add to my fuel system is 93 octane.


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

How did they rotate one tire? And why would you pay for it?


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

What should be the going rate for a 10k service?
I don't have my manual, but I was thinking it included:
- oil change, filter
- top off fluids
- tire rotation
- check other stuff (brakes, airbag, etc)
Am I missing something?
-Jake
PS My father's comment regarding the visual check of the airbag - he says "ya, they make sure it hasn't deployed...like you wouldn't notice that"


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_the break out is this:
$158.89 for the 5k service (oil change, fluids, etc)
$15.60 for fuel system additives and windshield chemical addiives
$26.00 for tire rotation (though they said they only did the driver's side becase of marred passenger side tires ???)
$46.80 recalibrate tire pressure monitor system (part of 10k miles)
$9.25 sales tax
$256.54 total....

I'm not sure what this has to do with keyless start....???
Fuel system additives? BS
Recalibrate tire pressure monitoring system? even more BS
Find another dealer. They ripped you off.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Ordered my kit yesterday afternoon, it was on my desk when I arrived this morning. Talk about Service!! I'll post when I install it this weekend.


----------



## rleestma (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Spockcat, can you send me a kit? I have a shadow blue v8 with walnut, i believe...
Thx!
Ryan Leestma
616-656-2200 
P.S. Just call and ask for Megan or Ryan for payment info


----------



## rleestma (Apr 11, 2004)

btw e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quick Install (PorkchopB)*

Completed the install this morning. Took me 2.5-3 hours; I guess I am slow. Looks perfect, works great. Now I need to figure out how to get the seats to remember my preferences AND still use the easy exit feature. A small price to pay for no more fumbling with keys.
P.S. I highly recommend performing a final continuity check prior to assembling the keyless module plug again. Saved my bacon and at least a half hour of screwing around.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quick Install (PorkchopB)*

Start button works great.
I have somehow managed to reduce key fob distance to absolute 0. It is totally gone. I cannot lock my car with the black buttons on the door handles or using the key fob. Any thoughts on what I messed up? I am thinking of just opening up the dash again and inspecting the keyless module and connections in there.
Any tips as to what wires in the harness are the antenna wires? Love the mod, but I am pretty sure I screwed something up. I seem to remember testing the key fob before reassembling the plug and replacing the module, and it worked fine. Is the keyless module sensitive to exact positioning under the dash? What happens if I take it in to the dealer to complain? I have complained of horrible range since I got the car 8 months ago and they keep telling me there is nothing wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (PorkchopB)*

The keyless module isn't sensative to its position. What you did was pull the antenna wire out of the connector far enough that you no longer have contact with the pin. Or if your dealer already did the range fix on your car, you may have disconnected his butt splice.
I am afraid you will have to go back under the dash and check the wiring. The wires that you are looking for are the clear and black wire shown at the right end of the white plug in this photo:


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

ok... maybe someone can help me out.. this is a combination keyless start/battery issue.. my partner got out of the car and didn't lock it. he didin't do the button press to turn off the electrical before exiting the car.. without doing that, the car stays unlocked and all electrical systems are running, right?
is that enough to drain the battery after about 3.5 hours? 
ugh!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*

NO! The battery should not drain with the ignition off but the car unlocked. Claims otherwise are just stupid, and a delaying tactict by uninformed (or untuthfull) service departments.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_he didin't do the button press to turn off the electrical before exiting the car.. without doing that, the car stays unlocked and all electrical systems are running, right?
is that enough to drain the battery after about 3.5 hours? 
ugh!

I think aasun means he didn't press the keyless start button (after pressing it once to kill the engine), in addition to not pressing the key lock button. If I am interpreting what I've read correctly, I would think that this would be just like leaving the key in the "On" position (meaning radio, windows, lights, sunroof, A/C all ready to go/running).
I would think that's enough to drain the battery!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

When you shut the car off with the keyless button - and don't press it again - the electrical system should shut everything down when you open tthe door. But I guess if you were to press the button partially and turn the car back on (but not start it) then I am not sure how long the electrical system would stay on.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_When you shut the car off with the keyless button - and don't press it again - the electrical system should shut everything down when you open tthe door. But I guess if you were to press the button partially and turn the car back on (but not start it) then I am not sure how long the electrical system would stay on.

Lemme share with you. NOT LONG. @$#@$#@%!$#% Valet.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

yes... i'm speaking of not pressing the button the second time to shut off the electronics (or lock the wheel, etc.). and since he didn't actually lock the car, the stuff must have stayed on.
i was at least able to get the key out of the ignition after letting it sit for a few hours. (he put the key in to see if the key would start it, after the button didn't work.. the key got stuck in the ignition)...
tomorrow, when the sun's out, we'll try jumping it and seeing what will happen.. wish us luck! 
thanks
aasun


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_yes... i'm speaking of not pressing the button the second time to shut off the electronics (or lock the wheel, etc.). and since he didn't actually lock the car, the stuff must have stayed on.
i was at least able to get the key out of the ignition after letting it sit for a few hours. (he put the key in to see if the key would start it, after the button didn't work.. the key got stuck in the ignition)...
tomorrow, when the sun's out, we'll try jumping it and seeing what will happen.. wish us luck! 
thanks
aasun

But I do this ALL THE TIME. Whenever I use the keyless start, to shut the car off I press the button only once. Open the door and exit. I have no ill effects. No electronics staying on.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

and you don't lock it? hmm.. something else MUST be going on here....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aasun* »_and you don't lock it? hmm.. something else MUST be going on here....

No. It is sitting in the garage in my office right now unlocked after I drove it in. Something is going on if your car doesn't shut itself down after you turn it off.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

well.. jump starting it worked.. after a few (like 4 or 5) restars, all the electronics cleared their faults...
i'm going to keep an eye on it... it appears that it DOES shut itself off after the doors are opened and closed.. 
hm.. no explanation..
thanks for the help!


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

ok.. figured it out.. with keyless start (unlike using the key), when the engine is turned off, the power windows no longer work. with the key, windows will continue to work, even if the key is take out of the key hole, until a door is opened.
with keyless, power windows stop working as soon as the engine is turned off. 
so, my partner had left some windows down.. being used to rolling them up after the engine is shut off, before he opens any doors, he forgot to roll them up before he shut the engine off with the keyless button.
they didn't work, so he hit the button to turn on electicals... then rolled up the windows and exited the vehicle.. thus, the full electricals were left on. 
i'm glad we figured that out... i was a little nervous


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

I hope you talked some sense into him!








I was worried about having to be more careful with this than I originally thought....but all seems well now!


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Ring around button isn't lighting up*

I'm sure that this has been covered, just can't find it!
Just had the kit installed by a local high end stereo place (Thanks for the kit Spock!) Everything is working fine, except the ring around the button does not light up. I figure that I should ask you guys for the simple (I hope!) solution rather than having them try to figure it out.
Anyone?
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Ring around button isn't lighting up (Mr. G)*

Does it not light at all? Mine lights when I unlock the car and before I start it. It then lights when the button is pushed to turn it off and stays lit until I lock the doors.


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Ring around button isn't lighting up (mdjak)*

Yup! Just went out and checked.. you ARE correct! It stays lit until I start. I love this forum - and i love my new keyless start. Thanks again Spock.
BTW. Now that I know that they did a good job, if you are the Nassau County, NY area, Call Matt @ Movin' On Sounds in Franklin Square NY (5 minutes off of the Cross Island on Hempstead Ave) (516) 489-2350. They are a top installer and did a flawless job on mine.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Ring around button isn't lighting up (Mr. G)*

Assuming that your answer to mdjak's question is that the ring doesn't light up at all I think that there is no continuity on the blue wire. Did the installers check continuity on each wire during the install? Even if the answer is yes, this could still be the problem since it is easy for a wire to get disconnected when putting the keyless module back in place. 
Get a multimeter and check the blue wire. Note that you may not have to take your console apart to do this. Spockcat checks his wiring harnesses before sending them out. So let's assume for the moment that continuity is good on that end. To check at the keyless module, drop the module down and follow Spock's instructions for disassembling the connector. Put one probe of your multimeter in the small slot at the bottom of the connector block below the appropriate wire location and with the other gently pierce the insulation just above the block. This will tell you if you have a good connection at the keyless module. I'm going to guess that you don't

That's what I call bad timing. While I'm typing my reply you post that it is actually working. Oh well. Glad to hear that you're good to go.



_Modified by TregOH at 7:55 PM 8-31-2004_


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quick Install (spockcat)*

Spockcat, you have once again saved the day. I pulled apart the dash to inspect the wiring blocks and whoa!








Sure enough, the yellow antenna wire was pulled out of the connector slighty. Now I can show off the keyless system without being embarassed by the terrible remote range problem I created.










_Modified by PorkchopB at 4:35 PM 9-6-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (PorkchopB)*

I was just scanning the first page of this post. It's truly amazing how far we've come, and that's the Royal we. I can't believe that from the start of this post, where no real information was available and there were so many questions to be answered, that it has come full circle to where I have keyless start. Thanks to everyone for the great work.
So, why, now that I'm totally used to it and never take my key out of my pocket, did I look up when I got to the gym today and my key was in the ignition? Must have been a senior moment, as I don't even remember putting it in the ignition.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_Spockcat, you have once again saved the day. I pulled apart the dash to inspect the wiring blocks and whoa!








Sure enough, the yellow antenna wire was pulled out of the connector slighty. Now I can show off the keyless system without being embarassed by the terrible remote range problem I created.










It was the same issue I had when I installed my keyless start and tried to extend my antenna using a wire tap. So I was pretty sure this was your issue. BTY, nice photo. Mind if I use this elsewhere in my "How To" page?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (spockcat)*

Sounds to me as if you are saying his photo is better than BC's, huh? After all, his do lack all perspective


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quick Install (spockcat)*

Use and abuse at will. I have the original photo if you want to hot link it on your own without the advertisement. I also have a pic of the bracket that holds the keyless module in place, as well as the final assembly when it looks all purty. Just email me and I will forward original images.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (PorkchopB)*

spock and his dandy fingers works magic!
muahhahahaha
i got my keyless start and AUX input 
and for all that cares, i did some lowering with spock.








mucho *smooochies* to spock!
ur sausage fingers rock!
edit** keyless start rocks!
i was stopping at the gas station and reached for the key... but... it wasn't there. LOL
i guess it's gonna take me a couple of days to get used to it.
hehehehehe



_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 6:33 PM 9-11-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (hotdaymnitzbao)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Less than 2.5 hours back home. Your passengers must have been terrified!








Nice to see you again too.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Quick Install (spockcat)*

no traffic and was going pretty fast.
both of them fell asleep so i thought it'd be ok to step on the throttle *a little more*
by the way guys...
I WORE MY MINI SKIRT.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Quick Install (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Not to go off-topic (ha!), but I just happened to notice the link at the bottom of your post. They let you auto-x your Touareg? I saw some guy auto-x an X5 once. He got within a second of my time. Bastard.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

the autoX here in school is not SCCA sponsored. so they let me run. i've been trying to autoX with the porsche club here in Albany. they said they'll let me run with them if the car is lowered. i'm lowered by an inch so we'll see if i pass inspection next weekend with them. what do u usually autoX with?

edit** IM me so we do'nt make this thread off topic.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

Ah darnit...no love on my install :-(
I double-checked all the continuity before hand, but had a REALLY hard time getting the module reconnected. I pulled something loose! I know others mentioned this, mine has like ZERO give in the wiring, I have to do it all way up in the dash. :-(
At least the car started, no warning symbols/messages, the remote works, etc. I'll tackle the mistake on Saturday, when I can be guaranteed a few more hours of daylight.
-Jake


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_Ah darnit...no love on my install :-(
I double-checked all the continuity before hand, but had a REALLY hard time getting the module reconnected. I pulled something loose! I know others mentioned this, mine has like ZERO give in the wiring, I have to do it all way up in the dash. :-(
At least the car started, no warning symbols/messages, the remote works, etc. I'll tackle the mistake on Saturday, when I can be guaranteed a few more hours of daylight.
-Jake

ARGH! I pulled it apart this afternoon, found the blue wire from the harness had disconnected!















So I reconnected it all, everything looked good, then I went to connect the large plug. When I slid the gray handle into place, the car dinged at me, and all the electronics came on! (Radio, MFI, steering wheel moved, etc). Buy the key was inside the house!! The button had no effect, with or without the brake pressed, and it wouldn't start the car. I got the key and tried to start it up, no luck, and it locked the key in there.
I paniced, figured I REALLY messed it up now, and disconnected everything. Even w/ the large plug disconnected, the radio stayed on. Luckily, as soon as I reseated the large plug by inserting the grey handle, the radio turned off, steering wheel retracted, and all was quiet. Then there was a ding, and I looked at the MFI and saw "Mobiliz. Activated" and was worried I put things back together wrong.
Luckily, I got everything connected, and the car is ok...no warnings, bell, etc. Ugh.
When I got back inside, I realized maybe I should have tried connecting the small oval plug to see if the symptoms would go away, but I'm not about to go try now!!
Any ideas? Have someone that did it successfully do it? Aasun? Apex?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

Of course you need to connect both plugs to the keyless module before you do anything else. 
I would suggest you reconnect the wires, plug both plugs back into the module, put the key in the ignition and turn it. At that point the car will not start. Then turn the key to the off position and start it again with the key. It should start. Now shut the car off, take the key out of the ignition and try to start the car with the button. 
I did this on two cars this weekend. I think on one I connected one plug (probably the long one) first and got a ding. Connecting the second one made everything go away and I followed the above startup procedure.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I did this on two cars this weekend. I think on one I connected one plug (probably the long one) first and got a ding. Connecting the second one made everything go away and I followed the above startup procedure.























I knew I needed both, but I didn't think the car would go wacky with just one, ugh....at least the button is still installed, and I'm getting REALLY good at this...thanks spock


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

YES!! I got it!
Third time is the charm!
Thanks spockcat..it worked just like you said it would. Every time I would reassemble the plug, a wire would come out, so I started checking each connecting at every stage of the game. Got it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pah-to (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_YES!! I got it!
Third time is the charm!

Great News!




























I was pulling for you. I remember when I installed mine that by biggest worry was that I'd have to have the Touareg flat-bedded to the VW dealership if I really screwed it up.
Enjoy Keyless!
Craig


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Pah-to)*

I'm in the middle of installing my keyless start that Spock sent me. In his instructions, he says that the ground wires are hooked up to a slide tap and to tap the brown ground wires near the keyless module... okay, but the ground wires are not hooked up to a slide tap, they are hooked up to a flat connector that looks like it's supposed to be plugged into one of the gray modules under the dash, but which one?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (AZBob)*

Under the dash near the keyless module is a group of brown wires. Put the slide tap on one of the brown wires and push the flat connector straight into the slide tap. See BC's closeup photo below:


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

just had mine installed, love it but here are few things I noticed.
1. The keyless doesn't seem to be as sensative as before. I used to be able to just walk up to the door, touch the door handle and all doors will unlock, now I have to pull the door 2, 3 times for it to unlcok it. Same with re-lock... it takes 2 or 3 hits.
2. Remote range is shorter again.
3. The red light doesn't light up all the time.. it would be nice if the redlight can light up like the rest of the interiors not just at the begining.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Under the dash near the keyless module is a group of brown wires. Put the slide tap on one of the brown wires and push the flat connector straight into the slide tap.


Was the intention to include the slide tap with the kit, or for the installer to get their own? I don't have it, so either I threw it away by mistake, or I didn't get one. No biggie, I'll tap this thing the old-fashioned way.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_1. The keyless doesn't seem to be as sensative as before. I used to be able to just walk up to the door, touch the door handle and all doors will unlock, now I have to pull the door 2, 3 times for it to unlcok it. Same with re-lock... it takes 2 or 3 hits.
2. Remote range is shorter again.


Spockcat wrote about this when someone else had the same thing happen. Most likely the antenna was pulled loose.
Look for a post on page 15 by spockcat about it. It mentions the clear and black wire at the end of white plug in a photo.
-Jake


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (AZBob)*

Yes, a slide tap was supposed to have been included. Sorry if I missed putting one in your kit. I think I recall that but didn't know who I shorted after I had packed up the kits for the day.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Pah-to)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pah-to* »_
Great News!




























I was pulling for you. I remember when I installed mine that by biggest worry was that I'd have to have the Touareg flat-bedded to the VW dealership if I really screwed it up.
Enjoy Keyless!
Craig

Thanks Craig! With pulling it apart FOUR times (in three sessions) I'm surprised I didn't pull something loose. When those black and white blocks are made, they must REALLY get those wires clamped in there.
Thanks for the moral support


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

i'm glad it all got worked out for you, jake.. i can imagine how nerve-racking it must have been. i was lucky and didn't have any wires pull loose, but i was sore the next day from all the twisting and laying funny to reach everything.
welcome! it's funny now.. my partner always wants us to drive when we do things with friends.. the first thing he says when we all get in the car is "ok... watch..." he pushes the start button. "notice the car started with no key!"


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Yes, a slide tap was supposed to have been included. Sorry if I missed putting one in your kit. I think I recall that but didn't know who I shorted after I had packed up the kits for the day.

No problem.
Well, I have partial success. The button does everything but actually start the engine. Turns on the electronics, turns on the a/c, turns everything off, locks stuff, lights up, etc. Just refuses to turn the engine over. I do not have the means to perform a continuity check with the connectors. What's more, when I pulled it apart the second time to see if any wires came apart, the white connector would not come out of its holder -- it simply refused. The black one came out fine and all of its wires are still connected.
I have a sinus infection that makes it, uh, interesting (due to it also infecting my inner ear) to lay upside down under the dash. I felt like I was going to puke this morning a couple of times. Plus, my garage is, oh, I don't know, about 95 degrees right now. I think I'm going to pay the dealer to mess with it. I need to bring it in anyway as the driver's side overhead light is working intermittently.
Oh, one last thing: did anyone have any trouble getting the keyless module back up into its bracket? I can't tell because one would need to be plastic man or have x-ray vision, but it seems like its own cables are getting in the way and not letting it go "up" far enough to get it pushed back onto the tray so the tabs will snap. I kind of just forced the whole thing in there. Anger and frustration really get the adrenaline going, and can allow one to do amazing things.
My own observations for anyone who has yet to do this:
1. Don't do it in a hot garage.
2. Don't do it while you have an inner-ear/sinus infection.
3. The entire center console comes out, from just aft of the ashtray to the cupholders. I was under the impression, for some reason, that only the part forward of the auto diff/auto level buttons was going to be coming out. Also, while pulling up from the front, don't get just the wood, also try to get your finger under the plastic piece that the wood is attached to. Don't be surprised when it finally comes if you hear "crack!". Nothing broke, at least on mine.
4. It is easy to break the tabs on the chrome ring for the transmission selector if you're not careful. Two of the tabs have horizontal pieces against which you can push the flat blade of a screwdriver, none of the others do. The side these are on is the side you should start with (and end with when you put it on the new piece).
5. The 12v socket/cigarette lighter is cake if you understand it. Just take the whole thing, turn it upside down, whack the steel portion from underneath a couple of times with the back of a screwdriver, and push it out the top with your thumb. Give it a chance, it will go. Then, with the orange thing, it goes out the top as well (I thought it came out the other way and spent ten minutes looking at it and trying to figure out how in the world it was going to do that). Release the tabs and the push up and turn clockwise at the same time. The electrical portion that connects to the steel portion needs to turn 180 degrees to get it out of that hole through the top.
I noticed also that the wood piece is not only wood. Half of it is wood, half of it is metal (i.e. the top is wood, and it's attached to the bottom, which faces the transmission, which is metal). I guess they're glued together or whatever. That's why there is a hole where the keyless hole is on the standard US part, because the hole is already there in the metal, but not in the wood.
Oh yeah, yet another intersting tidbit: I forgot that I hadn't yet plugged the keyless module back in and went and got the key. Inserted the key into the ignition, and nothing. And nothing again. "Nuts," I'm thinking, "my car is dead." Then I rememberd in that in my exuberance, I forgot to plug the keyless module back in. So I went to take the key out, and it wouldn't come out. It was locked in. Nothing I did would get it out. Oh well, screw it. I plugged the keyless module back in, got a million warnings on the MFI (ok, like three), and was able to take the key out. Put it back in, turned the car on, and everything worked fine (other than the keyless start button, that is). When I put it back together the second time, the key was in the house and I got no warnings when I plugged the module back in.
And if anyone is wondering, our seats fully recline (while fishing around under the dash, I was resting a leg on the seat button I guess, and I hear leather creaking, and I'm wondering what the noise is, but I didn't really check because I was under the dash. So I get up and the seat is fully reclined onto the back seat. Oops.
As if this post wasn't long enough already, I just wanted to say that the piece of wood that I got from Spock had nicer grain than my stock piece (more "exotic"), and the color matched perfectly. I know someone was asking about that at some point.


_Modified by AZBob at 8:20 PM 9-19-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (AZBob)*

Bob,
Can't comment on the sinus part. I usually run a fan in the garage blowing into the car when it is hot. Warm moving air is better than warm stagnant air.
Electrical testers are pretty cheap. I got a nice digital one from Sears a few months ago. The ohm meter portion has a tone verification setting, so if you have continuity, you get a tone. It even has a place to plug in a thermocouple.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...ories








Now when you rewire the module and you are all set to start the car. Do not try the start button first. Instead, use the key. Try to start the car with the key. It will not start the first time. Then shut it off and try again with the key. It will start the second time. Next remove the key and use the button, pushing it all the way down while depressing the brake. It should start. If it doesn't, then one of your circuits isn't completed.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

It you want to go an even cheapear route, and don't need the bells and whistles, Home Depot/Lowes has cheap "continuity testers" that are only $3. They are basically a wire, battery, and bulb. But it worked really well for me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

Or you could wire up a 9V battery and touch the ends of the wires to your tongue.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Or you could wire up a 9V battery and touch the ends of the wires to your tongue.
















Dang, and here I spent $3 !!!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

I was the guy with the shortened range on the keyless access after the installation. In the white wiring block, all the way on the right (when looking at the block as in Spock's pictures) there is a black and a clear wire. On my car the clear wire was actually yellow. I posted a pic back on either 14 or 15 showing the differnce.
The antenna wires have slightly different pins in the wiring block than the rest of the keyless module wires. The antenna wires do not appear to insert as far as the rest of the wires.
One other potential problem could be that you broke the connection on the splice that the dealer installed as part of the remote rnage fix TSB. I am sure all of this has been covered as an earlier portion of this thread when I broke mine.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_
One other potential problem could be that you broke the connection on the splice that the dealer installed as part of the remote rnage fix TSB. I am sure all of this has been covered as an earlier portion of this thread when I broke mine.

I broke my remote range wire as well. I was worried sick that I really screwed it up. I had absolutely no remote range, and I couldn't even lock or unlock the doors with the button on the door handle.
I finally got some professional help from Orttauq to get it fixed.


----------



## justsomeguy (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I received my keyless start kit from Spockcat today, installed everything and it works! I didn't keep close track of how long it took me, but I think I spent about three hours on it. I probably could have gotten done more quickly, but I was doing the work at night with less than ideal lighting. That dangling footwell light came in handy - without it I would have been suffering.
I took my laptop down into the garage so I could follow the web instructions and although I wouldn't say this was an easy project, it was easier than I anticipated. I am amazed that I got it to work on the first try. 
Unfortunately I broke one of the tabs off the chrome trim, but luckily it doesn't make much difference. The trim is still on pretty solidly, but I might replace it anyway just because I'm pissed I broke it. I'll try gluing the broken tab back on this weekend.
Keyless start is awesome and I feel it was worth the time and money I spent to make it work. Thanks to Spockcat for supplying the needed parts and posting such good instructions. Thanks to everyone else who contributed to the post and figured out how to make this happen. I would have never figured this out on my own and I really appreciate what everyone has put into this thread. Thanks again!


----------



## isakhnov (Nov 21, 2003)

*installation*

I've also taken some time and installed it on Saturday. Couple of issues I've found out about recently:
- first click does not work as for some people on the thread
- yesterday I've found out that switching to high bemas brings the 'check lights' message on MFD
I guess first one is common with people and I need to re-check the green wire.
Can anyone tell me what red wire is for? When I as verifying it I was not getting a contact all the time on the button connector and wonder if that can also be an issue.
Igor


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (justsomeguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justsomeguy* »_Unfortunately I broke one of the tabs off the chrome trim, but luckily it doesn't make much difference. The trim is still on pretty solidly, but I might replace it anyway just because I'm pissed I broke it. I'll try gluing the broken tab back on this weekend.

Same here...let me know what luck you have with it, or how much a replacement piece is.
On that same note, my center piece (the entire thing, switches, power outlet, etc), seems to be sitting slightly higher than before. At least I think so. I can flex it a little by pushing down. All the tabs caught, etc...and its secure..but it doesn't seem as snug as before. Any ideas?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: installation (isakhnov)*

The best way i have found to verify the continuity of the wiring is to put the open end of a small paperclip into each of the button's plug terminals one at a time.








Then check the continuity between the paperclip and the contact that you made the connection with. Shown below the wires in this photo:








Follow the wire key on the instructions. 
As for the headlight error, I don't think that is related. 
Chrome piece (decorative frame) is 7L6 864 134 B. I don't know the exact price but I would bet it is less than $20.


----------



## isakhnov (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: installation (spockcat)*

Yes, done that during installation. I got a good connection on all except red wire. On the red wire my connection varied based on the amount of paper clip turnig in the socket. I've decided to try the button and see if that works instead of reassembling button connector (I've tried it for couple of minutes but then decided that it's easier to connect the button and module and verify if that works). BUtton worked so I've assumed that red wire should not really be the problem. I'll check green wire over the weekend.
On the high beam / flasher issue. I have the Xenon lights and regardless of my manipulation with the high beam lever I only get outter most bulbs to work. As far as I understand inner bulbs are for flasher function only (http://homepage.mac.com/jsewell/#Touareg Information and Specifications38) and I do not get them to work. Any idea if that can be related to the keyless module or four connectors that are in the way to it (black ,tan, orange and black if I remember correctly)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: installation (isakhnov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *isakhnov* »_
On the high beam / flasher issue. I have the Xenon lights and regardless of my manipulation with the high beam lever I only get outter most bulbs to work. As far as I understand inner bulbs are for flasher function only (http://homepage.mac.com/jsewell/#Touareg Information and Specifications38) and I do not get them to work. Any idea if that can be related to the keyless module or four connectors that are in the way to it (black ,tan, orange and black if I remember correctly)?

Did you unplug any of the other connectors? Not sure if they are related to the headlights at all. Back when we were looking into the remote distance issue and extending the antenna, I removed the keyless module from my car and unplugged all of those connectors to see if it was any easier to work on. I believe that I got an error in the MFI and it could only be cleared with the VAGCOM.


----------



## isakhnov (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: installation (spockcat)*

Yes, I've unplugged all four of them since my wire length to the keyless module is significantly shorter compared to your photos








With all four of them unplugged there is no power and car can't be started (I think, do not remember if keyless module was also unplugged)


----------



## justsomeguy (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: installation (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ 
Chrome piece (decorative frame) is 7L6 864 134 B. I don't know the exact price but I would bet it is less than $20. 


Per the parts department at University Volkswagen in Seattle the chrome trim ring costs $32.50. I think I'll try the glue route first. I'll post whether or not it works.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_Same here...let me know what luck you have with it, or how much a replacement piece is.
On that same note, my center piece (the entire thing, switches, power outlet, etc), seems to be sitting slightly higher than before. At least I think so. I can flex it a little by pushing down. All the tabs caught, etc...and its secure..but it doesn't seem as snug as before. Any ideas?

Probably a wire caught under the plastic plate and the center console base. It is real critical to make sure everything is out of the way when you put the top piece back on.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: installation (justsomeguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justsomeguy* »_Per the parts department at University Volkswagen in Seattle the chrome trim ring costs $32.50. I think I'll try the glue route first. I'll post whether or not it works.

My VW dealer charged me $23.50 for mine. I couldn't glue the tab back, so I just bit the bullet. My console also sits a little higher. It seems the the tabs on the plastic piece that everything mounts to lost some of their meat and aren't able to hold as securely as before. The only solution I can think of is to buy a new one of those which runs about $35. If I did though, I would have to risk breaking the tabs on the chrome ring again.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: installation (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_ If I did though, I would have to risk breaking the tabs on the chrome ring again.
Stu

No, chrome ring is attached to the wood trim, not the plastic plate. So you could replace the plastic plate but I haven't found that necessary in the installations I've done. I still think there is a wire pinched between the plastic plate and the console base.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: installation (spockcat)*

On mine (which still doesn't work because I'm lazy), the wood surrounding the cup holders sits up about 1 mm. Now, I'm not sure if it sat that way before or not because I always have the center console forward to rest my arm on while driving.
Also, when I took it apart the first time, I heard a "twang..." sound that sounded like a metal clip falling into the transmission tunnel. I haven't the foggiest clue what that was or where it came from, or where it went to.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*No keyless start for the Cayenne*

Christina apparently had a couple of Cayenne owners checking out her keyless start at the Auto-X the other day. She asked me if I could do keyless start for the Cayenne too. 
Frankly, I thought the Cayenne had that as an option. Only after some checking on the Porsche and Edmunds websites did I find out that Porsche only has keyless entry too. It is option 4F6 Porsche Entry and Drive. Includes key fob transmitters with integrated ID that allows locking and unlocking by proximity.
Now all I need is for a Cayenne owner with this option to let me look under the dash to see if Porsche is using the same module as the Touareg, and a place to hide the start button if they are. 
Anyone know any Cayenne owners who are local to CT who have this option?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars*

The other day someone asked me to look into keyless start for cars without keyless entry. It appears that at a minimum you would need to purchase a new keyfob, one or more internal antennas and the wiring to connet the antennas to the keyless module. You may also need a new keyless module too. In the end this looked like a very expensive project and you still wouldn't have keyless entry.


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (spockcat)*

Add one more satisfied user to the list. Thanks to Spockcat for providing the kit and the instructions. Everything worked the first time and I admit to starting and stopping the car several times just for the sheer fun of it.
Keyless start has to be one of the cooler features of the truck.
I also finished up the XM Commander install, with the controller in the ashtray as most on the list have chosen. Antenna is at the rear, on the roof, just above the rear hatch. Great reception, even in areas with lots of trees. The cable is just long enough when the main box is located under the driver's side of the dash.
-Will


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (BoostAddiction)*

For those who have issues with the half push, the accessories not turing on or off, bravocharlie had this issue up until last night but we fixed it. We tracked it down to the connection of the red wire. So if have this issue, check the continuity on the red wire.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The other day someone asked me to look into keyless start for cars without keyless entry. It appears that at a minimum you would need to purchase a new keyfob, one or more internal antennas and the wiring to connet the antennas to the keyless module. You may also need a new keyless module too. In the end this looked like a very expensive project and you still wouldn't have keyless entry.

Are the keyfobs really different for KESSY vs. non KESSY? Do you know where the internal antennas live in the the vehicle?
As for the module, I'm not sure it would need replacing, but probably just recoding. My non KESSY module version is 3D0 909 135 K and the coding is 0000232. Spock's is module version 3D0 909 135 M and a coding of 0131304. Denver Bill has a lower VIN number that many others here, and based on his coding postings to my Vag-Com code thread, his only difference may be the coding, which is the same as the other KESSY systems.
Also one other notable difference, the second fuse for the KESSY system is not present in my fuse box. I wonder what exactly this fuse is supposed to power (ie what is missing that requires its' own fuse).
I'm not holding my breathe for a Keyless Start system for a V6 or non KESSY vehicle, but the challenge intrigues me.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: installation (AZBob)*

Add another successfull installation to the list! I've had the kit sitting around for about a month now and finally had the time to get it done today. Pretty straightforward, thanks to the detailed instructions posted, although it wasn't quite as easy as I was expecting it to be. Some of the connectors were a real pita to take apart, and the wiring harness to the keyless module was super short in my truck, which really made it difficult to work with. But all-in-all not too bad, took me just under three hours working slowly, everything works as it should and I'm loving it!
Thanks again to Spockcat for the kit and instructions, as well as everyone else who made this possible. Thanks also to AZBob - I had been trying to work those damn tabs in the orange plastic of the 12V socket for about 20 minutes before I read your post about just whacking the steel part out.
Another great feature about the Touareg!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start*

Our Phaeton colleagues have now joined us in adding keyless start to their cars. The first North American installation has been successfully completed:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1683482
Check out the instructions. It is much more difficult to do in the Phaeton!


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start (spockcat)*

I'm in the process of installing Spock's keyless start; so far so good. I got to step 15) gently pull the wiring blocks out of the connector body, and realized that I didn't have time to finish it tonight and so I would have to continue tomorrow. I too have very little slack on the wiring making it difficult to work with. I'm not sure how to "gently pull the wiring blocks out of the connector. I'm fearful of pulling on the group of wires to get the blocks out because it seems I might dislodge the wires. I have pulled a bit at the edges of the rubber band that goes around the wiring block and it seems to come up a bit. What's the best way to get these out without doing damage?
Also, I was unable to identify what plastic tie was supposed to be cut with wire cutters in step 10. Is this a problem? It didn't seem critical. Thanks in advance for help! I'm so looking forward to getting this thing working.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start (NYCTReg)*

Did you remove the purple pins that hold the blocks in place? You have to remove the orange rubber seal to get to the most important purple pin, the long one on the outside of the plug. If you are going to quit for the night and are going to leave the keyless module unplugged, DON'T LOCK THE CAR!!!
As for the plastic wire tie, if your dealer has done the remote antenna wire extension, he may not have replaced the plastic wire tie.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start (spockcat)*

Thanks for the fast response! I definitely am not locking the doors! I removed the big orange rubber band, and the two purple pins, one very long and one very short. I think that was all that was in the instructions. Now, should the wiring blocks easily pull out? Should I work them from the edge of the block or ease them out pulling on the wires themselves. . Just a little nervous.
BTW - you are right about the remote range fix. I figured this out a little while ago, because I noticed that a white wire leading into the wiring block was cut and there is a long dangly black wire that is connected to the block but separate from the rest of the factory wires. I assume this is the fix wire that was installed by the dealer for the remote range issue. 
One other note - I stupidly put the key in the ignition as I left for the night. Of course, nothing happened except that it is stuck. I am going to try to pull it out with the paper clip trick. If this is unsuccessful, should I expect anything dire happening when I continue the install?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start (NYCTReg)*

You also need to remove the purple triangular shaped pin on the top of the connector by pulling it straight up carefully before the wire blocks can be removed.
Not sure about the key issue.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start (spockcat)*

yep, pulled the triangular purple pin too. So the blocks should come out pretty easily at this point, right?


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start (NYCTReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCTReg* »_yep, pulled the triangular purple pin too. So the blocks should come out pretty easily at this point, right?

Miine didn't feel like they were going to just "fall out" on their own. They required me to flex the wires and ease them out. I found it easier (since I had to do this several times) to take on block out at a time..I wasn't about to get them both to come out once. Once I got one out, it was pretty easy to get the other one out.
Getting them back in required more finesse. I had to work to line up each side, flexing all the wires and getting it to go straight in. Then once the first one was in, it was fun getting the other one in, since there was almost no slack in the wire.
Just go slow..and I found the factory-wires to be able to handle FAR more strain than the ones I installed...but don't take that to mean that they can't be pulled out!! I don't know how much they can really withstand.
-Jake


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Check out the instructions. It is much more difficult to do in the Phaeton! 

WOW!!















I'd never be trying that on my car...glad I got a Touareg!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, does anyone else not like the button being labeled "Start/Stop"? I like mine as a non-descript silver button. I'd rather valets not get any bright ideas. Is that just me being paranoid?
-Jake


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start (SoBayJake)*

Thanks for the advice. Heading out to finish the job now.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (spockcat)*

Keyless start almost in effect! 
I installed it but didn't have a multimeter to check the wire harness. I'm sure some of the wires are not making contact because they were a little mangled by the time I got them into position. This is what happens:
The button ring lights up red.
Pressing it in turns on the radio/nav system, but not the automatic headlights or the engine. If the key is not in the car when I push the button, "Key Not Found" shows up in the MFI. The car will start using the key, so at least I didn't F that up. And the new console with the button looks awesome (even if it doesn't do much yet)









Based on this, I'd guess that at least a few of the wires are in place correctly. Any ideas which wires I should focus on? Since the red one was first, I know that I probably messed it up the most.
Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (NYCTReg)*

The red wire generally activate the half press, so I don't think it is that one. What is odd is the Key Not Found message. How is your remote range? If it is bad or non-existant, then you pulled the main antenna wire loose. This might also lead to the Key Not Found message.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (spockcat)*

I'll have to test my remote range. . but I took the "key not found" message as a good sign. It happens when the key is not in the car and I push the button, so this seems normal. When the key IS in the car and I push the button, no message shows in the MFI, just no start.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (NYCTReg)*

Oh, I thought you had the key in the car when you got the message. Then it is one of the wires, probably green, yellow or white.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start for non-keyless entry cars (spockcat)*

Not sure if I am going back at it today, but I am definitely going to get this thing working. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

Meatster - 
Who is the best contact person at Reydel for the wiring just in case I decide to put it in the hands of professionals? I did it myself with 50% success. Everything is in and it looks great, just some of the wiring isn't quite right. I may take another crack at the wiring blocks, but it might be nice to just take a drive down to Edison. . .


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (NYCTReg)*

You are better off going for a drive to Spock.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (NYCTReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCTReg* »_Meatster - 
Who is the best contact person at Reydel for the wiring just in case I decide to put it in the hands of professionals? I did it myself with 50% success. Everything is in and it looks great, just some of the wiring isn't quite right. I may take another crack at the wiring blocks, but it might be nice to just take a drive down to Edison. . . 


Mike is the name of the tech at Reydel that has done all the wiring jobs so far.

Meat


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

thanks!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

I have my original piece of Walnut Trim (No Keyless-start) if someone wants it. I imagine someone might have gone the Dremel route and screwed up their trim piece. Message me if you want it, just fork over the price of priority mailing it to you and it's yours.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Has anyone in Illinois installed keyless start and be able to help another member in their area? Or know of a shop in Illinois that could do this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Matching Vavona trim can be quite difficult as the grain and now color of the wood seems to vary much more than walnut or myrtle. Recently, someone installed keyless in their car with vavona trim and drilled their own hole. They sent me these instructions as well as the below photos:
1. Masked the finished surface of  wood completely with blue masking tape.

2. With a carbide tipped burr in a Dremel tool relieved out all the metal in the circumference of the switch indentation down to the wood ply.

3. Also relieved out the metal in the center of the indentation down to the wood for the pilot bit.

4. On a drill press mounted a 30mm hole saw with the center pilot bit set 3mm above the hole saw teeth

5. On a drill press set to a slow rpm brought the hole saw down to the indentation in the metal backing so that the indentation would cup the hole saw and allow the pilot bit to make a center-mark on the wood backing at the centerpoint.

6. On the drill press drilled a 1/16' hole through the wood from the back.

7. On the drill press used a high-speed countersink bit to enlarge the hole from the finished side. The countersink bit chamfered the wood finish to keep it from cracking.

8. On the drill press in two steps enlarged the pilot hole to 1/4" & a final 3/8", chamfering with the countersink bit each time.

9. Removed the masking tape from above the switch indent

10. Mounted a 30mm Greenlee metal chassis punch on the wood with the cutting punch on the finished side of the wood

11. Very carefully and VERY slowly tightened the punch cutter down to the finished wood surface.

12. Then slowly by hand very lightly turned the punch cutter, lightly scribing a circle onto the finished wood. (Lightly is the key to not chipping)

13. Then just progressively turning the cutter by hand scribing more & more of a circle and removing more material. (Be sure to stop each turn in a different place so that you stay even around the circle.)

14. Then after the cutter had removed all or almost all the finish, placed the trim back on the drill press. With the hole saw turning at moderate rpm just cut a slight amount more and was cleanly through the trim with a perfect circle & no chips.

15. With a flexible rubber emery bit in a Dremel, chamfered and eased the finished edge of the hole to a slight bevel to prevent cracking.

16. Stained the wood inside the circle with a light brown furniture repair pen and used a black Staedtler pen to stain the metal backing.

This process took abut three hours. (But really most of that was spent thinking and worrying.)


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

Funny how this has come up again. I've been recently asked by a few people to drill out their trip pieces. I used to get asked at least once a month about drilling a hole out for someone. The case with vavona trim is the only one where you can somewhat justify it. Even then, you need to have the proper equiptment and skill and a heck of a lot of patience. I drilled several trim pieces and I can honestly say that only ONE of them came out perfect. The rest had at least some imperfections. I haven't done any since Spock started selling them because I don't want to deal with someone complaining about a minor (or major) flaw.
Folks, if you are not a fussy person and want to give it a go, by all mean, knock yourself out but I can't help you. Just be prepared to have the little chip or scratch constantly eat you and make you look down at the trim piece while you're driving in different light conditions and at different angles because it is VERY difficult to get it perfect.
Also, make sure you have a PayPal account ready to order a new one from Spock








They way I see it, you shouldn't bother drilling it because you'll always need the original. Either you got a lemon and will need to put it back when you your buy-back comes through or you got a good one and you'll be upgrading to a V8 or one with more bells and whistles









Meat


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_.....
Also, make sure you have a PayPal account ready to order a new one from Spock








Meat

*Ok, I thought that was Spock loughing his heart happily out....*

_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
They way I see it, you shouldn't bother drilling it because you'll always need the original. Either you got a lemon and will need to put it back when you your buy-back comes through or you got a good one and you'll be upgrading to a V8 or one with more bells and whistles








Meat

*Now, wait a minute, just what do you mean by that Meat, eh??? *


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_*Ok, I thought that was Spock loughing his heart happily out....*


I'm sure he is enjoying that comment as well










_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_*Now, wait a minute, just what do you mean by that Meat, eh??? *









A little tounge in cheek humor but hey, both of the examples I referred to actually happened. 
A member of this forum had me drill the trim piece (the only absolutely perfect one that I did) and then had trouble with his t-reg. VWoA finally decided to do a buy-back and give him another 2005 t-reg. Now we've been scrambling to remove the trim piece and replace it with an undrilled one that he luckily found for free on this forum.
In my case, I chipped my trim piece when I drilled it. When I got jealous of all the other t-regs with air suspension, I decided to upgrade my V8 to a loaded V8. I didn't actually swap the trim piece because I didn't have one to swap with... 

Meat


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
I'm sure he is enjoying that comment as well








Meat








I put an angry face on my second comment because I thought he wouldn't be enjoying your "not drilling" suggestion too much....








P.S. Are you coming for summer?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_
P.S. Are you coming for summer?

No not this year... Too much "stuff" going on here but my wife is coming in August. She'll be doing a Cyprus-Athens-Crete trip for various family functions (weddings, christenings and reunions).

Meat


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (meatster)*

I picked the kit up from spockcat yesterday. It's working today. Great guy, great instructions, great kit!
Thank you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (teutonicV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicV8* »_I picked the kit up from spockcat yesterday. It's working today. Great guy, great instructions, great kit!
Thank you.









So how did your wood turn out?


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (spockcat)*

No chips, no gaps in the wood.
Which brings to mind, who was the artist that drew a perfect circle?








Dremel with a carbide bit and some great recommendations from a wood working guru at my local hardware store. Try getting that at the Depot.








I'll post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (teutonicV8)*

This was one of the best mods I ever had done to one of my cars. Unfortunately I had to return my Touareg due to issues. I am currently looking for a replacement vehicle and this option is now on the top of my must-have options. 
I have removed my keyless start kit and am selling it for 220 including shipping (USA). It has Myrtle wood. Thanks.


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Keyless Start in Effect! (teutonicV8)*

Here are some pictures from my install. The dremel worked perfect.
First, I made a hole in the center to make sure that the clear coat would not break. Then, I used the tool (in picture) to cut around the outside of the whole, leaving about 1/16". Then, I used a dremel with a sanding drum to grind the rest.



























_Modified by teutonicV8 at 5:21 PM 10-23-2005_


----------



## kaotica (Apr 9, 2000)

*metal lining missing in connector*









in my connector there are no metal retaining mounts for the wires 
should i strip the wires a little so they can make contact w/ the keyless module?
any help appreciated thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: metal lining missing in connector (kaotica)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaotica* »_ 
in my connector there are no metal retaining mounts for the wires 
should i strip the wires a little so they can make contact w/ the keyless module?
any help appreciated thanks

How many are missing? If you purchased the harness from me, I can supply you with the contacts that can be inserted into the slots. Contact me directly via email. 
Also, what model year is your Touareg. This is the first time I've heard of this issue.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Button light behavior*

I just did the install of the keyless start on my brand new (leftover) 2006 V10 TDI Touareg, and it was incredibly difficult.
This was my 2nd install, with my previously having installed keyless start on my 2004 V8 Touareg using Spockcat's excellent instructions. My wife loves the feature so much that I promised I'd do it again on our new 2006 diesel. Having successfully done this before, how hard could it be to do it again, right?
The wiring harness to the kessy module was so short that it took me about 6 hours of laying on my back trying to disassemble the connector, add the new wires, and reassemble everything. I was forced to take additional steps of removing a heating duct, cutting wire ties to get other cables out of the way, etc. to reach the connector. With so little room it was like building a "ship in a bottle," and my hands are all cut up from trying to squeeze my fingers between sharp pieces of plastic up under the dash.
The good news is that I finally got everything back together, and the Touareg started right up the first time I pushed the start button. However, I got a "System Workshop Fault" message in the MFI and tone every time I started the vehicle. After going back and re-reading this thread and following someone else's experience who got this fault, I tried inserting my key into the ignition and restarting the Touareg "the old-fashioned" way. Now I no longer get the "workshop" fault message and the fault icon has cleared itself from the MFI. Everything seems to work properly except for one strange thing...
Unlike my 2004 V8 installation, the lit red ring around the start button never shuts off while driving the vehicle -- it's on all the time, day or night. The red light does eventually go out normally after I stop the engine and exit the vehicle, and it comes on normally when you open the door before starting the engine.
So here's my question:
Has anyone else seen this behavior of the light being on all the time while driving? Is there supposed to be a difference in the 2006 vs. 2004 behavior of the start button red light?
(I've got a VAG-COM if anyone wants to compare software versions of the kessy or other modules.)
- Dave


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Button light behavior (uberanalyst)*

I have a 2006 V10
just went out to check mine, the light stays on i guess you need the
light on when it is dark out so that you can see it to shut down.
I had the hole drilled out at a machine cost $30.00 and it cost me another $150.00 to have button and wire harness installed ,was about 1 1/2 hours .


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Button light behavior (captainburg)*

Captainburg:
Thanks for your response confirming the same operation of the light around the start button in 2006 V10s (i.e., staying on constantly while driving). VW must have updated the keyless module firmware or controller since 2004.
That's great news, as I was concerned that I was going to have to go back and rewire the connector. Now I'm done!
- Dave


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

meatster said:


> I used to get asked at least once a month about drilling a hole out for someone. The case with vavona trim is the only one where you can somewhat justify it. Even then, you need to have the proper equiptment and skill and a heck of a lot of patience. I drilled several trim pieces and I can honestly say that only ONE of them came out perfect. The rest had at least some imperfections. I haven't done any since Spock started selling them because I don't want to deal with someone complaining about a minor (or major) flaws.


I just checked the back of the trim plate as I want to install the start button. Mine already has a cutout area on the back moulded in and the the 3 screw points on the backing. What is so hard about drilling out that hole and finishing it to the edge with a Dremel sanding drum? Doesn't seem like more than a 15 minute job.


----------

